# Sticky  USRT Fueling Solutions



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

And, more importantly do you know exactly what combination of injectors, fuel pressure, and pump you'll need for your project? We'll help you calculate a fueling solution that is designed for your exact engine configuration, fuel quality, and desired power level. Top tuners and software vendors rely on USRT fueling parts and technical guidance. Now it's your turn.
*Fuel Injectors*








Select from Vortex's most complete range of injectors for highly-tuned engines. Custom flows and fitments are available upon request.
*1.8T Fuel Rail Spacers*








Conveniently eliminate dangerous leaks and gas smells after injector upgrades. Our kit is the most complete and least-expensive on the market.
*Adjustable FPRs*








Fitments for both aftermarket rails and stock 1.8T, VR6, and crossflow 8v engines.
*Fuel Pumps*








Walbro, Bosch Motorsports, and Aeromotive pumps kits for "mild" to wild.
*Non-stop Tech:*
USRT 1.8T injector database.
Are you an  "Engine Hero"?



_Modified by [email protected] at 9:43 AM 6-18-2006_


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Hey buddy how about a aftermarket fuel rail for all VW's motors that can adapt to a -6,-8 or -10 adjustment fuel rail


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (benzivr6)*

Yes, we are developing that exact product somewhere in the depths of our corporate research facility. Expect it to dominate at all NOPI and Hot Import Nights events. This will provide the edge that all serious dubbers need to win.

























_Modified by [email protected] at 9:14 AM 8-8-2005_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

I'll only buy your stuff if it's designed by the asian guy with the tie.


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (need_a_VR6)*

I need a solution for my car.
I have an aeromotive a1000, with a fitting tapped into the bottom of the tank, but I think the pump is ****ed, and I was getting caviting/starvation.
I plan on making 400-420whp at the most.
mk2 16vT.
What do you suggest scott? I'm basically just looking for a proper way to deliver the fuel to the inline pump.


_Modified by skillton at 2:15 AM 8-11-2005_


----------



## chadr (Feb 12, 2000)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Scott, thanks for the reply via IM. I am buying an sds and have ordered 42lb bosch injectors already from injector.com. I could have ordered these through you buy I was just impatient yesterday and wanted to get the stuff on order quickly. But I am thinking I'll need hoses, fittings, fpr, etc. to connect the Ross fuel rail. I have a fairly new stock in tank fuel pump and external pump. How much HP can these support?
Short term goal is just to run normally aspirated, then install a turbo and intercooler later for anywhere from 250-300 max hp. Probably won't even do that much but couldn't say for certain. This is on a 2.0l 16v engine.
Thanks, Chad


_Modified by chadr at 9:54 AM 8-11-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (skillton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skillton* »_I have an aeromotive a1000, with a fitting tapped into the bottom of the tank, but I think the pump is ****ed, and I was getting caviting/starvation... What do you suggest scott? I'm basically just looking for a proper way to deliver the fuel to the inline pump.

Well, the question is why the A1000 failed in the first place. Usually it is because it became clogged with dirt. Did you run filters inline with with both before and after? There are two part numbers, 12304 and 12301, that are designed to work with this pump. It is critical for the pump's health that you run the 12304 between it and the tank. And, it is important for your injector's function that you use the 12301 after the pump.
What size fuel line did you run? The A1000 is happiest with -10AN line/fittings between itself and the tank, -8AN to the fuel rail, and -6AN return line. Relying on the stock lines after the pump could certainly lead to premature failure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (chadr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chadr* »_Scott, thanks for the reply via IM. I am buying an sds and have ordered 42lb bosch injectors already from injector.com.

I hope you didn't end up paying for one injector what we charge for a whole set! Marren is a fine company, but they're certainly not afraid to charge!







Anyway, we have a standalone option that is far more powerful than SDS yet is a fraction of the price. It is called "Fire and Fuel" and is an evolution of the ever-popular MegaSquirt platform. Please click that link on our 90% finished website and share your thoughts! We also provide O34EFI Stage IIc which is on yet another level of performance and refinement. It is costs more than both F&F and SDS, but the value is there when you need the advanced features.

_Quote »_But I am thinking I'll need hoses, fittings, fpr, etc. to connect the Ross fuel rail. I have a fairly new stock in tank fuel pump and external pump. How much HP can these support? Short term goal is just to run normally aspirated, then install a turbo and intercooler later for anywhere from 250-300 max hp. Probably won't even do that much but couldn't say for certain. This is on a 2.0l 16v engine.


Adapt your stock fuel lines and set your adjustable fpr to 4bar to support 300whp with those 42lb injectors. Your CIS pump is strong enough already, so keep it. This combination will work well with your NA configuration as well. Sure, the injector dutycycle will be extremely low, but that is totally fine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cheers,
P.S. Check your IM for information about the Aeromotive 13101 fpr.


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Well, the question is why the A1000 failed in the first place. Usually it is because it became clogged with dirt. Did you run filters inline with with both before and after? There are two part numbers, 12304 and 12301, that are designed to work with this pump. It is critical for the pump's health that you run the 12304 between it and the tank. And, it is important for your injector's function that you use the 12301 after the pump.
What size fuel line did you run? The A1000 is happiest with -10AN line/fittings between itself and the tank, -8AN to the fuel rail, and -6AN return line. Relying on the stock lines after the pump could certainly lead to premature failure.

It's fed thru a -10AN line, but it had a Earls performance filter just before the pump instead of the aeromotive one, it does have the other filter made by aeromotive tho. It also has -10an line going to the fuel rail.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (skillton)*

Okay, what micron size is the filter element in that Earl's filter? The A1000 (and other similar pumps) are pretty demanding on filtering since it is such a precision piece.


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

I'm not sure. The pump is done anyway. It can barelly make 40psi of fuel pressure at idle.


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

Hello there USRT
Out of intrest do you offer any higher flow rate fuel injectors for the 24v VR6 and for the R32 Golf?
Thanks
Keith


----------



## Buddha92SLC (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (keith_r2)*

Scott is great! I bought a Walbro inline for my FI setup and got it in 2 days! Also bought injectors from him a while back and I think they actually got here in a day!


----------



## VWJETTAVR67 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

hey usrt do you have anything that will fit a MKIV vr6 turbo set up for fuel...


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (VWJETTAVR67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTAVR67* »_hey usrt do you have anything that will fit a MKIV vr6 turbo set up for fuel...

I asked a simular question on the 20th August.
I guess that they dont








Keith


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (keith_r2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keith_r2* »_I asked a simular question on the 20th August.
I guess that they dont

Sorry for not responding, guys. At the moment we have some pre-production parts made, tested, and working great. However, in order to offer the product at an affordable price we need to do volume that will only come once we nail down some deals with resellers. We're working on those deals as we speak. So, right now the straight answer is that we're not offering those injectors. However, once a few arrangements are made there is no reason why we won't be able to make you guys happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## EuroFreak (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (keith_r2)*

you've got IM


----------



## VWJETTAVR67 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

ok second quesion then is there a good standalone at a resonalble price for a vr6 turbo with mark iv.. or would it be cheaper to just change to mkiii fuel rail and manifold... is there any leway with uping injector size that an ecu may not be tuned to...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (VWJETTAVR67)*

Well, "reasonable" means different things, so what kind of price point are you looking to hit? I rep both O34EFI and Fire & Fuel. Both of them offer excellent bang for the buck in their own respects.
As for the injectors, I can provide drop-in 360cc and 630cc for the Mk4 12v engines (with nothing in between). C2 has great 440cc software and custom tuning is available if you need to go beyond that point. Let me know what you are trying to accomplish and I can be more specific with the advice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWJETTAVR67 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

k if you have drop in injectors would i be able to run them on a stage 2 eip chip... the block is stock but i will be getting a built bottom end 8.5:1 compression and want to push 20 psi im sure i can run the 330cc but will i need a new chip or can i get away with it.. possibility of changing to the mkiii intake manifold... right now if i go standalone i want something basically for fuel cause the chip is timed for 20 psi... i just dont wana keep maxing out my stock 17lb injectors... thank you and if you need more info let me know... right now wimping 265whp and 270tq to the wheels on stock compression and internals at 9 psi... with an additionall 1000cc injector running super rich in the 10s


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (VWJETTAVR67)*

Whenever you change your fuel injector size you must recalibrate the software to get proper results. But, since that "Stage 2" system depends on an FMU to increase fuel flow under boost you're already far away from the ideal set up, imo. If you're planning on standalone management or "just" a normal chip solution, I'd drop that FMU and current software in a heartbeat. Install some ~360cc injectors and run them at a friendly 3bar for fine results. A switch to an earlier VR6 intake manifold will make your life easier with much more flexible fueling options.


----------



## VWJETTAVR67 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

k well if i get the drop in 360 injectors from you how much hp can i push with them and what standalones can you offer me at good price and can i get base maps


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (VWJETTAVR67)*

If you run those injectors at 3bar you should be able to support around 300bhp, I figure. At 4bar you could probably get another 50bhp. As for the standalone management USRT provides Fire & Fuel as well as O34EFI. With that said I would go in the O34 direction for sure. F&F is primarily geared towards the Mk1 - Mk3 4-cyl cars right now. O34EFI, on the other hand, will support the Mk4 dashboard as well as other advanced features that are helpful for the later engines/cars.


----------



## VWJETTAVR67 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

k then what was the next step up the 640 i think u said what there hp rating cause im getting a fully built block 8.5:1 compression and built head..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (VWJETTAVR67)*

The next size up are the big ol' 630cc which will comfortably support around 450whp (running at 3bar). You're going to have to run a strong pump to support them. A Walbro 255lph is up to the task, and then there is also a Bosch Motorsports option that we can provide if you're willing to invest a bit more hard-earned cash. The Bosch pumps are quieter and probably more durable.


----------



## VWJETTAVR67 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

all sounds good im looking to be doin a winter project do i just call you directly could you give me an estimate for the 630s and the pump ill go bosch


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (VWJETTAVR67)*

Sure, you're welcome to give me a ring at the office: 856.456.3335. Or, shoot me an IM or email, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Scott you are the man. 
I ordered my injectors on Friday and they showed up Saturday (today) instead of Monday like you said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks again man!


----------



## evilgti84 (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (AlwaysInBoost)*

sent you im


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (evilgti84)*

hit ya back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evilgti84 (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

back at ya..thanks..


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Great customer support http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

/World fastest VR5 Jetta MK4


----------



## evilgti84 (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (evilgti84)*

im sent


----------



## muskadub (May 23, 2003)

Scott im wondering if you can help me out with something. Im not exactly turbo inclined but there are a few things i dont know.
Im going to be running a turbonetics t04e in the spring, ive been slowly purchasing pieces for the past little while. I have everything except my fueling situation figured out. I have a cartec FMU, bosch in line fuel pump, and eip tuning base map chip. Also will be running je 8.5:1 forged pistons. 
My question for you is, what should i be looking into for my fuel situation. I dont know if that inline pump is big enough.. i dont know what size of injectors to get and i dont know what to do about a maf.
I would like to be pushing 350whp but i am on a budget and would settle for 300+whp for this upcoming summer!
Any help would be appreciated!
thanks
joel


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (muskadub)*

Okay, I'll assume that you're tuning a Mk3 VR6. If you want to make 350whp with that on pump gas I'd use 440cc injectors running at 3bar. Manage them with some software from C2 Motorsports (or something more refined from EIP) and you'll be good to go. Sell the FMU off to somebody who wants to abuse their injectors.







As for your fuel pump, I'm not sure which one you have. What's the part number?
P.S. USRT's crew chief graduated from Wyotech out there in Laramie, WY. -great school! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## muskadub (May 23, 2003)

its the top of the line bosch pump that is included in the stage 2 eip tuning turbo system!
Yeah ive only been here at wyotech for 3 weeks but its rather prestigious


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (muskadub)*

That pump will be more than sufficient for your needs. Now, go do your homework. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey There, I need a pump set up that will support 550WHP in my scirocco. We are making now in excess of [email protected] with 720cc injectors with 2.5bar. on stock CIS pump with transfer pump. Any idea to get the fueling I need for our new set up wich will see 550whp next summer. Thanks I trust your opinion!


----------



## KIEZERJOSE (Feb 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bump for a good seller, thanks for all your help man


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_Hey There, I need a pump set up that will support 550WHP in my scirocco. We are making now in excess of [email protected] with 720cc injectors with 2.5bar. on stock CIS pump with transfer pump. Any idea to get the fueling I need for our new set up wich will see 550whp next summer. Thanks I trust your opinion!

Marc, I'm assuming that you're running either race gas or water/alcohol injection with your current system. If not, please let me know! Also, if you have any idea what your current duty cycles are I'd appreciate that info, too. Now... with certain assumptions made I figure that you'd be best off with 870cc injectors running at 3.5bar to safely make that 550whp. I'd use the Aeromotive A1000 pump with -10AN line between the pump and the tank. Go with -8AN between the fuel rail and the pump and then -6AN return line between the rail and the tank.








It may be very convenient to place a *surge tank* up front and have the big A1000 draw from that instead of from the stock tank directly. That way you don't have to sump your tank or add a fuel cell. You'll never ever have any cavitation problems or run lean due to fuel sloshing away from the pick up in the main tank, either.


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Im worried that the in tank pump will not supply enough fuel, even with sump. Im running c16 last I check I was at around 78% duty but some changes were made since.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (autoxtrem)*

Mark, that's what the surge tank is for. You'll empty it with the A1000 faster than the stock pump can fill it. However, if you make that surge tank large to last for as long as a full throttle run (usually just several seconds) you'll never run out of fuel. Otherwise, I'd just run the A1000 directly to a sumped tank and forget about the transfer pump.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Scott rules.


----------



## jsocar1986 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hi i need a little help in regards to my feul setup as well. i am currently using an IHI vf22 turbo with stock feul system. the only thin im using to fool the ecu is a piggyback. my current a/f is 12.5. its an mk4 gti. i plan on putting on a 3in dp cause the exhaust place fu**ed up and put a 2.25in which they are going to fix. will the extra flow of the 3in make me run more lean? and i am currently boosting about 16psi. i am planning on going up to 300-320hp. what feul system should i run? as in injectors, pump, regulator, standalone or chip? i need all the help i can get please see my thread in the forced induction forum under http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2305383 thanks and any heald would be appreciated.
-joseph


----------



## evilgti2000 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: (jsocar1986)*

Couple of questions and looking for any updates.

First, if you are planning on making a fuel rail for a VR will it work with a stock manifold? What size feed/return will it incorporate? Will it still utilize a stock FPR on the rail?
And how far along are you guys with making these?


----------



## kevinGTI02 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: (evilgti2000)*

So i just purcahsed a complete fuel system from USRT.
I could never thank scott more for the service he provided. I was kind of turned off to pieceing together a fueling system for my BT project but then i emailed USRT. the day(thats right one day) went something like this.
i woke up around 1:30PM. i was looking around on the tex as usual then i went to USRT's site and emailed them at 2:48PM. within the time i clicked "send" and closed the window got up and went to get dressed scott was already calling me at 2:52PM. there was a time frame of 4 minutes between me sending the email to him replying IN PERSON on the phone














i didnt even plan on purchasing anything today but his service just made me want to give him all my money. 
scott was beyond helpful and deserves







*238472839
we played phone tag for a couple hours so he could find everything that i needed. he got me my 440cc injectors, in-tank fuel pump, injector spacers, and my adjustable fpr with gauge. he had everything in stock and even went the extra mile to find the other stuff for my BT project. 
scott you are a great man and i wish i could shake your hand, or probably hug you, in person. thanks again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
can't wait for my http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif's to come in the mail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (jsocar1986)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsocar1986* »_i plan on putting on a 3in dp cause the exhaust place fu**ed up and put a 2.25in which they are going to fix. will the extra flow of the 3in make me run more lean?

Joseph, the bigger exhaust won't make your run lean directly. However, the reduction in back pressure will definitely speed up the spool time of your turbo and will potentially increase the amount of boost that you can run. Those two factors may require adjustments to your fuel curve (which should be dialed in with proper software). You'll certainly need new software to control injectors large enough to support your power goals.

_Quote »_I am currently boosting about 16psi. i am planning on going up to 300-320hp. what feul system should i run? as in injectors, pump, regulator, standalone or chip?

Okay, I'll assume that you're looking for that much power at the wheels rather than the crank. To feed that hungry engine on pump fuel I would use 440cc injectors. Combine that with a strong inline pump, a stock 4bar fpr (or adjustable), and some quality software and you'll be good to go. Standalone management will offer the best power and reliability, but you'll give up your OBD-II which means that your car will not pass inspection in many areas. I can take care of you with all of these bits.
Btw, USRT is very close to providing an entirely new generation of injectors for the VW engines that will blow away current options. Idle stability, cold start, and emissions will be improved significantly. Low-rpm torque will probably be boosted, too. Full details and specs will follow shortly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (evilgti2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilgti2000* »_First, if you are planning on making a fuel rail for a VR will it work with a stock manifold? What size feed/return will it incorporate? Will it still utilize a stock FPR on the rail?
And how far along are you guys with making these?

Yep, we've got several fuel rails under development or finished already. The Mk2/3 VR6s are done and feature -8AN feed and -6AN return ports. These parts aren't difficult for us to physically produce. However, I'm slammed at the moment juggling other projects. We can do the Mk4 VR6 stuff, too, but I need a car in front of me to measure, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (kevinGTI02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinGTI02* »_I could never thank scott more for the service he provided.

Thanks for such positive comments, Kevin. I'm here to help!








I'll back to you later today with more information, too.


----------



## evilgti2000 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yep, we've got several fuel rails under development or finished already. The Mk2/3 VR6s are done and feature -8AN feed and -6AN return ports. These parts aren't difficult for us to physically produce. However, I'm slammed at the moment juggling other projects. We can do the Mk4 VR6 stuff, too, but I need a car in front of me to measure, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thats great news!!! Will these new VR fuel rails be able to flow big amounts of fuel for us big power, drag guys? Any ideas as to when I could get my hands on one of these rails? 
I was looking to buy some injectors from you but I think I will hold off untill I find out more details behind the new ones you will be offering. Thanks for the info as always







.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (evilgti2000)*

Andy, which VR6 engine do you actually have? It is the Mk4 VR6 engines (12v, 24v, and R32) that will get the new injector treatment (along with the 1.8T variants). As for the flows... it's all about BIG.


----------



## jsocar1986 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_To feed that hungry engine on pump fuel I would use 440cc injectors. Combine that with a strong inline pump, a stock 4bar fpr (or adjustable), and some quality software and you'll be good to go. Standalone management will offer the best power and reliability

ok what do you suggest i get. my mechanic says that he would put a haltec ecu i believe its the F10x which he is charging me $850 for and 440cc injectors for $54 each. i can get the ecu for $730 i just would like to know the prices you offer that way i wont have to scrounge from place to place looking for parts. so i believe i would need the ecu, injectors, 4bar fpr, pump, anything else? please pm me a price so i can haave a rough estimate and anything else you believe i would need to achive my goal.
thanks for your help,
-joseph


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (jsocar1986)*

Frankly, for as "little" as 300-ish whp I'd just go with a chip. You might give up a few hp, but the refinement will be there. Once you're shooting for more than 400whp I'd consider standalone a no-brainer. Anyway, I just shot you an IM with pricing information and such. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evilgti2000 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Andy, which VR6 engine do you actually have? It is the Mk4 VR6 engines (12v, 24v, and R32) that will get the new injector treatment (along with the 1.8T variants). As for the flows... it's all about BIG.









Oh cool, I am a old OBDI 12V'er, lol. PM will be sent







.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Big thanks to Scott for always helping me with all the stuff needed for my project.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2287453


----------



## sterrick (May 4, 2004)

hi, i have a 1992 2.8 vr6 (dizzy) which i am about to add a z-engineering supercharger with 8 psi pulley, my engine is stock apart from a cone filter and straight thru exhaust system and a 4 bar FPR. im looking to run in the region of 250-280 whp and would like info on chip choice but mainly what size injectors i should run and possibly the part #. thx very much..................


----------



## 92golfer (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (sterrick)*

Hey i am looking for some expert input on some fueling questions...
going to be running a 16vT...aiming for 300whp..looking at going with 034efi standalone.
what size injectors should i look at getting and what about FPR (rising rate or just a 3 or 4 bar one?) and can you give me a price shipped to canada please










_Modified by 92golfer at 10:44 AM 1-13-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (sterrick)*

Sorry for taking so long to get back to you. I'm on the road right now in Stockholm, Sweden. Internet access has been a bit spotty. Anyway, my recommendation is to go with whatever VF Engineering's software calls for. Alternately, you can do well with a chip from C2 Motorsports. With that said I'd probably go with some 315cc. The C2 chip calls for 380cc, though. I've got whatever you need. Just ask.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (92golfer)*

Okay, a 300whp 16vT, eh? I'd grab some 580cc low-impedance and run them at 3bar. That'll idle very sweetly with great high-rpm accuracy, too. Plus, you'll have plenty of headroom for making more power later. Please check your IM for pricing!
Okay, off to Copenhagen, Denmark I go. I'll be back in the States in a week, but can take care of orders right now, too. Later folks.


----------



## miss_sissyrae (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

hey Scott,
I'd like to know what injectors i need for my engine.It's a 1.8t AEB T3/T4E, Autronic and, adjustable fuel press. reg.. What base psi?Multi nosel or signal nosel? Low or High Imp.?My HP max out-put is 300,but for every day 225. Would like a smooth idle. Your expertise will result in the "randiest" car I'VE EVER SAW, DRIVEN, AND HAND BUILT. Thanks really Hope your trip was fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (miss_sissyrae)*

Okay, since you're using Autronic you have plenty of options. You don't need all that much injector to support 300whp. So, I'd suggest my new-style 415cc (with the proper 1.8T spray pattern). Run them at 4bar and you'll be good to go. Your idle will be factory-smooth, throttle reponse will be sharp, and emssions will be clean. These injectors are high-impedance, have a single spray nozzle, but have multiple orifices from which the fuel is emitted.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

engine congiguration is ABA bottom end with AEB head T3/T4 turbo with megasquirt and 580 injectors, Looking for 400hp Also I will be installaing fuel cell so I'm open to most options.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (Not4show)*

I'm not sure if you're asking a question or just sharing your spec. But, those injectors at 3bar will be perfect for 400bhp. You'll need a high-flow fuel rail, too, and a stronger fuel pump. If you want that power at the wheels, however, you'll want to bump the fuel pressure up to 4bar. Low-impedance injectors will make your tuning easier because of the quicker response time.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

I'm looking for fuel pump requirements as far as how much I need a fuel pump to flow to meet my needs. And yes a custom fuel rail will be on the car as well


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (Not4show)*

Either a Bosch Motorsports pump or Walbro 255lph will take care of your 400whp nicely. If you "only" want 400bhp you'll have that much more reserve flow capacity. Just make sure that you've got the pump hardwired to get full 13.x voltage and you'll be good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

ordered my green tops on monday and got em today! youre the man scott!


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

How much are you guys asking for the Walpro 255 unit? I'm checkin out your Fire and Fuel unit but have a somewhat difficult question....Do you guys recommend running stand alone for a beginner? I have read some technical books on fuel management and have a local that tuned his b16 on stand alone for a reference but I'm just not sure. I don't wanna fork over the dough for a chip since that will run nearly half the cost of F&F and since boost is addictive....







yea. How user friendly would this be for a guy looking to boost his 2.0 to a max of 12-ish PSI? Depending on how cheap i can find a spare block to build right, I dont believe I would push it any higher.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (vwgtiIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwgtiIII* »_How much are you guys asking for the Walpro 255 unit?

The best place to check pricing information is the USRT website.

_Quote »_Do you guys recommend running stand alone for a beginner?

Most any standalone engine management takes a bit of experience to install. If you can read a wiring diagram, can do light electrical fabrication (soldering and such), know sensor layout, and fundamental engine mechanics, then you'll have no problem at all. In other words, you don't need to be an engineer, but you do must have a comprehensive understanding of what's going on under the hood. It isn't a rank amateur's job. FnF also requires PC skills since it is currently based on MegaSquirt.

_Quote »_How user friendly would this be for a guy looking to boost his 2.0 to a max of 12-ish PSI?

The amount boost that you're looking to run isn't very relevant to the install. However, programming any standlalone on a forced induction engine requires knowledge and skill. I wouldn't jump into this if you're clueless. Pay for a professional to do it and you'll get superior results that exceed the performance that chips can offer.
Remember that we also offer 034EFI which is the better deal if you need hand holding. FnF's value is strongest for those who can work more independently.


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Well I don't consider myself an amateur but I'm no pro either. I am going FI since my VR swap last summer ended up with a cracked block so this is option 2 since I don't wanna look all over the area for a decent parts car again. I'm pretty technically and PC inclined. The current book on diagnostics I'm reading is How to Tune and Modify Engine Management Systems by Motorbooks Workshop by Jeff Hartman. I'm not sure if you would be familiar but its pretty easy to pickup and comprehend. You're 034EFI is just way out of my price range for such a mild turbo setup, I just want to be able to alter boost in case I end up changing compression ratios, upping the injector size, etc. The reason I mentioned my boost goal was to maybe highlight how in depth the tuning would require yet when I think back it was a horrible question since I would basically be starting with a blank system and going from there instead of starting from OEM specs and then going. Thanks though. I don't plan on rushing into anything crazy without finishing the current book with complete understanding of what it is saying. Thanks a lot though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now I just need to figure out a decent, reliable clutch for that kind of power. 
From the other comments you have posted, I assume that the F&F system would work well for what I am trying to do (MK3 ABA mid to low level boosted street setup)?


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

If your F&F system is based off of Megasquirt, whats the real difference between your product and the MS v2.2 or v3?


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

scott are those new spray pattern 440cc's out yet? We were talking about it a month ago and told me to give you a ring around this time... anyways let me know
take it easy


----------



## crzygreek (Jul 8, 2005)

is there any way to reach usrt cause i really need these injectors ;s


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (crzygreek)*

They're here. Shoot me an IM.


----------



## VWJETTAVR67 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey those the new MKIV VR6 injectors how much and whats the rating


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (VWJETTAVR67)*

What you see there are 1.8T/R32 injectors. The USRT Mk4 24v injector is pictured below. Details will go up on the website shortly. Mk4 12v parts have been designed but not produced as of yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redlinerjetta (May 23, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Scott hows it going? Im interested in some injectors for my forced induction project on my 2.0. The motor is stock. ive lowered the compression and run 93 through it. I want to run 15 psi and was wondering what size you would reccomened. I was thinking of 440cc at 4bar. but im no expert. Right now i have for fueling a eip afpr. stock injectors. stock pump. and an eip stg2 eprom. i plan on going with c2 once i get the injectors i need. If there any other specs you need let me know. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (redlinerjetta)*

How much power are you actually trying to make? Pleas specify whether you mean whp or bhp. With that number in mind I can guide you on a fueling solutino. Manifold pressure is more a reflection of flow restriction than anything else.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redlinerjetta (May 23, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I want to make close to 220whp. and i was also looking at your manifold you sell. since it would be alot better than stock. plus i seen the stock numbers it put down. wondering what it would do with forced induction.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (redlinerjetta)*

Yep, the Bosch 440cc "green top" injectors will be a good idea for you. They're a touch larger than necessary, but you'll be able to push that much harder when you get bored with the 220whp.







As for the USRT crossflow intake manifolds, we're not sure yet what the gains will be with boost. However, with 16whp+ achieved on a normally-aspirated engine... a boosted set up should really be outstanding. Be the first to share some big numbers.


----------



## redlinerjetta (May 23, 2004)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Just ordered my 440cc inj. Will be getting the mani. soon to. thanks.


----------



## D3aD (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Scott, I have a question about Fuel Injectors. I am about to put a GT2871r turbo kit in my 2004 1.8T Jetta GLI.
I currently have a 4BAR FPR. I wanted to know which injector would you recommand.
I think that the turbo setup require 440cc. I wanted to order Bosch 440cc injectors but I need to know which one would be better so I don't run too rich!
Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (D3aD)*

The Bosch 440cc "green top" injectors are not ideal for a 1.8T application -mostly for spray pattern reasons. You can read all about this issue on USRT's injector page. Click on the video links and you'll gag when you see the Bosch 440cc spray pattern compared to what it is supposed to be.

*Click picture to see Bosch 440cc "green top" video*
A far better way to go would be our new Genesis injectors which emulate the OEM spray pattern. The factory engineers took special care to avoid hosing down the intake manifold and cylinder head. To my knowledge USRT is the only company currently offering an injector with these features built in.

*Click picture to see stock 1.8T injector video*
In your case, I would recommend the 380cc injectors. Run them with your 4bar fpr and you'll get the 440cc flow that you need. Compared to the Bosch 440cc you'll get sharper throttle response, easier cold start performance, will eliminate the misfires, and probably some added low-rpm torque. Idle will be smoother, too.

*Click picture to see USRT "Genesis" injector video*



_Modified by [email protected] at 3:19 PM 4-7-2006_


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Fuel Pump arrived today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Will call when ready for the lines and fittings
Thanks again


----------



## Derelict Dub (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: (Not4show)*

Do you carry the Bosh High Performance Fuel Pumps? I'm looking for a good fuel pump for about 14 psi on a C2 Software run Supercharger(V-1 Vortech) kit do you have any sugggestions?


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (93Dubster)*

hi Scott i have been checking your site out and, if you have time, would you answer some questions for me? i just purchased the ATP stage two turbo kit for my 96 ABA 2.0 and i would like to up the boost from the 7 psi that the waist gate is set at. to make more boost i have an ATP manual boost controller. i have yet to install the kit. i also ordered ARP head studs and a Eurosporttec adjustable fuel pressure regulator. should i upgrade my fuel injectors? would the chip provided with the kit work with bigger injectors? for smog requirments i would like to keep the factory computer. what are my options? thank you for your time.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

~317cc - 380cc injectors for AZG MK4 2.0L ????
direct swap?
Rey


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (93Dubster)*

Wow, I haven't gotten a notice from Vortex that there were any messages in this thread. I apologize for taking so long to get back to you.







Now, on with the tech talk. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *93Dubster* »_Do you carry the Bosh High Performance Fuel Pumps? I'm looking for a good fuel pump for about 14 psi on a C2 Software run Supercharger(V-1 Vortech) kit do you have any sugggestions?

Yes, we have the Bosch Motorsports "044" fuel pumps available. They are strong enough for about 600hp. So, your application will be no problem at all. Btw, The website doesn't mention it yet, but we are now offering the fittings for these pumps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (anti bling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anti bling* »_i just purchased the ATP stage two turbo kit for my 96 ABA 2.0 and i would like to up the boost from the 7 psi that the waist gate is set at. to make more boost ... should i upgrade my fuel injectors?

Let me know how much power you're trying to make and I can calculate a proper fueling solution. (Boost level is only part of the story and doesn't factor in directly because it is really just a measure of intake flow resistance.)

_Quote »_would the chip provided with the kit work with bigger injectors?

No, software is written for specific fuel injector flow capacity/fuel pressure combinations. Slight adjustments may be adapted by the ECU, but if you go with a significant increase, you will certainly run rich.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_~317cc - 380cc injectors for AZG MK4 2.0L ????
direct swap?

There is no direct swap available for this engine. However, if you're willing to change injector electrical connectors and can live without your air shrouding, then there are 315cc and 380cc solutions available.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There is no direct swap available for this engine. However, if you're willing to change injector electrical connectors and can live without your air shrouding, then there are 315cc and 380cc solutions available.

Yes. Yes.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

I've test fitted some stock 1.8T injectors in my '02 AZG 2.0L.
The 1.8T injectors are 6mm shorter and the manifold end o-ring
is slightly smaller preventing a good seal.
I have a 1.8T injector wiring harness in hand.
Do you have ~317cc - 380cc injectors that don't require modification
of the fuel rail or manifold seats?
Thanks, Rey


----------



## RobFisch (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (elRey)*

hey scott, maybe a supid question but no one else can answer it. i have a 97 obdll 2.0 and im putting together a turbo system for 6 psi max. Can i trick the stock computer by putting bigger injectors in(greenies) and just having the computer learn that system? Stock ecu, stock fpr, bigger injectors. Im gessing 150-160 whp max.


----------



## Not4show (Jun 11, 2004)

Fuel rail showed today its huge, looks good and will look nicely on top of my hybrid motor


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Scott, I have a 1.8t w/ k04 001 running on revo 4 bar, My Revo dealer reccomended i upgrade injectors and fuel pump. he also reccomended the USRT product by name, i was wondering what injector/ fuel pump combo i should run, i dont want a Rube Goldberg setup, im looking for the BEST solution. the car is a daily driver








my intake setup is front mount intercooled, 2.25 piping, stock head and intake manifold all hardpipes 
the exhaust side is K04-001 3"down pipe -cat 2.5" resonated and muffled mandrel bends 
Id like to make 230 whp. i know its bold on a k04 but.......
_Modified by Space9888 at 11:13 PM 6-8-2006_


_Modified by Space9888 at 11:19 PM 6-8-2006_


----------



## JaYsTeR88 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (Space9888)*

You have an IM


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (Space9888)*

I apologize for the lack of responses, guys. Vortex's auto-IM function doesn't work most of the time now, I don't see when questions roll in.









_Quote, originally posted by *Space9888* »_Scott, I have a 1.8t w/ k04 001 running on revo 4 bar, My Revo dealer reccomended i upgrade injectors and fuel pump. he also reccomended the USRT product by name, i was wondering what injector/ fuel pump combo i should run...

For that kind of power, I'd look hard at some Genesis 380cc injectors which are a direct fit and have the OEM spray pattern. Basically, they're like copies of the TT225 parts, but for <2/3 the cost. As for the fuel pump, I think you'd be on the edge with your stock unit. So, my recommendation would be either a Walbro inline or a Bosch Motorsports. Go with the latter if you'd like to keep things a bit quieter.


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

1.8t AWP in question:
anyone switch from Bosch Greentops to Genisis 415's yet? From reading it seems like a good idea. I get all the common crap that are associated with Greentops. Just wanted to get some definate updates. Thanks


_Modified by bakana at 9:37 PM 7-5-2006_


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (bakana)*

I was looking on the USRT site and it say there is a version for the AEB and non AEB. Assuming that injectors go into the manifold I can assume that this only applies to cars with an AEB manifold? Or am I still off. Im going to be using an AEB in place of my AWP soon, that why I asked?
AEB head I mean, not the whole engine and will still be using the AWP manifold and fuel rail and stuff. I need to know this soon as I am ready to order a set. I have emailed your site address as well. Please let me know. Thanks


_Modified by bakana at 1:18 PM 7-8-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (bakana)*

Hey Scott 

Might need this in a couple of days 
1:6x630 siemens
2:6x8.0:1 OR 8.5:1 TURBO 81mm VR6T drop in piston 
3:Fat rods for VR6T

Check this out for me please .


----------



## flopinator2000 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

scoot maybe you can help me with my post about fuel


----------



## gtidov (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (flopinator2000)*

I am doing a 16vt car and i should be getting 300whp and i was wondering what whould be the best injectors to get


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

bump for good company


----------



## golf198v2.0 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just got my delphi's this morning.


----------



## manchvegasmk11 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

scott need help with my fueling issues- i have a low compression vrtwith a to4e tottally rebuilt bottom end and top end, running eip stage 2 chip and rising rate fmu, any way need to know about how many psi fuel i should be running i ask for psi because i dont have the gauge to test it in bar, and i want to be running 15lbs of boost.







thanks mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (manchvegasmk11)*

Okay, let's first put this reply in context. I do not believe that an FMU-based fueling scheme is optimal, necessary, or even wise. Modern electronic fuel injection permits the fuel curve to be dialed in with computer precision. A rising rate pressure regulator, on the other hand, creates the fuel curve mechanically. At best, it is a compromise. This method can certainly work, but never as precisely as an OEM-"proper" set up with bigger injectors, appropriate pressure, and software that is carefully tuned for the engine and its operating parameters.
I'd look to EIP for particular guidance about working with this FMU. They're clearly the masters of this technique whether I agree with their methods or not.
With that said, let's directly address your question. Your max fuel requirement is tied directly to the power that you intend to support. So, how much output are we talking about here? (Please clarify whether you're talking about whp or bhp/chp.) What compression ratio do you have? What octane level do you intend to tune with? Do you have a wideband to tune with?
Or... are you simply asking what fuel pressure in psi corresponds to a given pressure expressed in bar? Remember that 1bar = 14.5psi. And... considering that a fuel pressure gauge will cost you $25 or less, there's absolutely no reason not to have one (assuming you don't already).


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

im sent


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Scott,
I tried emailing you, no reply. Can you please contact me in regards to an order I placed?
[email protected] 
CC


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

2 sets of VRT 24v 630cc injectors arrived today!








Thanks for fast shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Hi scott Im trying to figure out what I need to purchase as far as injectors/FPR and Fuel pump. I dont have the car yet Im moving to Germany but I have a lot of parts piling up to build one when I move there in march (air force is sending me to germany for 4 years!) so ive got a ABA16V that will be going into a Mk1 Golf or Polo. I have a BBM 16v fuel rail and I will be running Megasquirt v2.2 squirt and spark. I will have stock obd1 internals and a basically stock 16v head I know it does not take an amazing amount of boost to make this motor rock but Im shooting for a min of 300hp once its tuned and running. Plan on using a t3/t4 to get there.anyways what size injectors/FPR and Fuel pump would you suggest to fuel this project? I will be buying from you
I also sent this VIA IM sorry for the length
Just read another post so here are some added things you asked for to him.
Im looking for atleast 300 with as much as 350WHP
I am planning on running pump gas highest octane available in germany. I have an LM2 wideband to monitor my a/f and I will be using patatrons megasquirt setup.


_Modified by Residentevol at 6:15 PM 10-18-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (Residentevol)*

This is an easy question to answer. If the car you throw this engine in has/had CIS injection, then keep the stock pump set up. It will be more than sufficient for your needs. If the pump is dead or is a later model, then go for a Walbro inline or Bosch Motorsports "044". Either one can work great. The Bosch has a clear flow advantage at high fuel pressures, runs quieter, and is probably longer-lived. As for the injectors, go for some 630cc and run them at 3.5bar fuel pressure.
















We can supply all of these bits. My only question regards which type of 3.5bar fuel pressure you can use. There are two versions. One fits the Corrado G60 rail (pictured below) and the other is the type that you see in the VR6 and 1.8T engines (seen above). Did you purchase an fpr adaptor with your rail?


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

yes and I bought it with an FPR that fits onto the rail itself I think it is either a 3 or 3.5 bar so I believe I am good to go in that compartment...my other question is I have a megasquirt setup and I read on your site that low impedance injectors may be used on some standalone...do you know if I will be able to use those with megasquirt? They sound like the better choice but I dont want to buy the wrong ones!
Thank you very much for the informative response I really appreciate the work and effort you guys do for us Vortexers!
Im not to sure of the fuel system that will be on the car but I will remember your suggestion if its CIS to keep it. the cars in germany that are all pre 1980 (the ones I am looking for) all seem to be carb'd engines what kind of pump did those use?
The FPR I have looks like the bottom picture. But I also have a 3 bar which looks like the top pic...


_Modified by Residentevol at 7:13 PM 10-19-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (Residentevol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_yes and I bought it with an FPR that fits onto the rail itself I think it is either a 3 or 3.5 bar so I believe I am good to go in that compartment

Well, you're surely good to go if you've got a 3.5bar.







If you have a 3bar, then you'll simply have to lower your output expectations a bit.

_Quote »_do you know if I will be able to use those with megasquirt? They sound like the better choice but I dont want to buy the wrong ones!

Ask Pat if he set your box up to accept the low-impedance injectors. In this case, though, it really doesn't matter. My recommendation is to go with the Siemens 630cc injectors which are available in high-impedance only. These will idle just fine with careful tuning.

_Quote »_Thank you very much for the informative response I really appreciate the work and effort you guys do for us Vortexers!

Thanks for voicing your appreciation. It keeps us motivated over here!









_Quote »_Im not to sure of the fuel system that will be on the car but I will remember your suggestion if its CIS to keep it. the cars in germany that are all pre 1980 (the ones I am looking for) all seem to be carb'd engines what kind of pump did those use?

If the car was originally carbed, it'll be set up with a low-pressure pump. This will need to be replaced. If you get a CIS car, then you have the option to retain that pump (assuming that it is still functional, of course). These are all ancient parts, though, and since the pump is so important, it may behoove you to invest in a new one anyway.

_Quote »_The FPR I have looks like the bottom picture. But I also have a 3 bar which looks like the top pic...

They all work the same. My advice is to use a 3.5bar of either variety. Go with what ever fits the adaptor that you purchased.


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

IMs and email sent


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (nypassat16v)*

Scott per my post above what if I wanted to lower my aspirations a tiny bit. perhaps to 250-300 hp would thos 630's be overkill?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (Residentevol)*

Yes, the 630cc will be overkill, but there's nothing wrong with running a very low duty cycle. For 300whp -the upper end of your revised output goal -the Genesis 550cc would be perfect. They've definitely got the optimal spray pattern. However, they're the same length as the non-AEB 1.8T injectors (and are thusely about 8mm too short for the BBM rail). The Siemens 630cc at 3bar have a decent spray pattern and will fit your BBM rail directly. With the standalone management, tuning for idle with the 550cc or 630cc will not be a problem at all.
In short, the Genesis 550cc are the best-performing option *if* you extend the fuel rail extension tubes. The Siemens 630cc will work just fine in your 16v, however, and will drop right in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

hey scott i want to start buying some of the stuff we discussed


----------



## ForsFedRado (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (nypassat16v)*

Scott,
I am in the process of returboing my rwd 2.9 vr6 corrado, she's getting a pt67. I run Dta pro 8, aeromotive 1000 pump lines and filters/reg, -10 feed to pump,-8 feed to rail and -6 return. I need a set of injectors for my setup, fuel rail is 5/8 id and now te short runner is holding ford green tops. I need injector that will fit in there place and support 500whp.
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (ForsFedRado)*

Okay, this is an easy one. Run some Siemens 630cc injectors at 3.5bar and you should be perfect. This assumes that you're doing what you're doing on pump gas. With race fuel or water/alcohol injection you can make do with 580cc at 3bar. The 630cc are still advantageous, though, because they have a superior spray pattern with significantly better fuel atomization, too. Your DTA will be able to control larger injectors just fine, so you might as well go with the big guns.
Kudos to you, btw. You've taken no shortcuts with your fuel system so far. Do it once. Do it right!


----------



## rado_speed (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Scott-
Ive installed your 42lb injectors in my obd1 vr6, along with c2's software and spacer. I ran into a problem with my intercooler and am now considering a water/meth set up spraying into a kinetic stage 1 turbo to TB hose. My question is whether or not it would be acceptable to be running the car at a low boost setting(9 psi unintercooled) with that much fuel until I get the meth kti since this set up is pretty much what c2 calls thier 17psi fueling kit.
Thanks


_Modified by rado_speed at 5:54 PM 11-14-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (rado_speed)*

Remember that even the biggest/baddest turbo engine is normally aspirated until the boost hits. So, although your C2 software is set up to supply fuel at engine loads that you'll never see right now, it is also just as dialed in for the lighter loads (from idle to 9psi) that you *will* see. Your air/fuel curve will not be any richer than normal even with the big injectors. You'll simply run a very low injector duty cycle which "wastes" the big injector's fuel flow potential. It's kind of like using a 911 Turbo only for getting groceries, dropping the kids off at the soccer game, etc.
Without an IC, however, your intake temperatures will be significantly higher than it was before. Again, you're not going to run any richer with this set up. So, you won't have the cooling effect of a very rich mixture. The water/alcohol injection (WAI) will serve as your primary defense against heat-related detonation.
With that said, you should be able to get along fairly well without either the IC or the WAI so long as you drive lightly. If you get a little bit too happy with the throttle, your knock sensor will pick up any noise and will prompt the ECU to retard the timing. That's no big deal. However, if you really get silly, you'll unleash the wrath of the hotrod gods.


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

PM sent re Spacer kit... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (muskadub)*

I've asked this a few times in different threads but I'd like to hear from you Scott. 
With the Walbro pump....is that pump fine on it's own? Meaning if I ditch my factory pump and accumulator should this pump hold up fine? Running SDS EFI... with you 580cc injectors.








Oh and one other question... it may be a stupid one but there are two small plastic things on the + and - terminals on the pump... are they supposed to stay on there?


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

do you guys offer any options for vr6 fuel rails?
somthing where there is not fpr hole ??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_With the Walbro pump....is that pump fine on it's own? Meaning if I ditch my factory pump and accumulator should this pump hold up fine? Running SDS EFI... with you 580cc injectors.









You should keep your stock transfer pump with accumulator and add the Walbro inline. Ditching the stock bits will gain you nothing, but will cause fuel starvation problems. As for the Siemens 580cc injectors, they will not fit your 24v cylinder head. The way to go is with the Siemens 630cc. Change the electrical connectors on them and you'll be good to go.

_Quote »_there are two small plastic things on the + and - terminals on the pump... are they supposed to stay on there?

I'm looking at a Walbro inline pump right now and don't see what you're referring to.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (shortshiften)*

I've got a VR6 rail in stock as we speak. Screw in a plug and be done with it. Why don't you need a return hole, though?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You should keep your stock transfer pump with accumulator and add the Walbro inline. Ditching the stock bits will gain you nothing, but will cause fuel starvation problems. As for the Siemens 580cc injectors, they will not fit your 24v cylinder head. The way to go is with the Siemens 630cc. Change the electrical connectors on them and you'll be good to go.
I'm looking at a Walbro inline pump right now and don't see what you're referring to.


Thanks but I'm refering to my 16VT Rabbit project.







What other options do I have since all the stock stuff has been ditched... meaning tank, fuel pump, lines all of it has been replaced.


----------



## shortshiften (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I've got a VR6 rail in stock as we speak. Screw in a plug and be done with it. Why don't you need a return hole, though?

i have an aftermarket inline FPR 
Billet fuel pressure regulator designed for 1000 hp series pump and fuel filter. 
Features: 
2 inlets / 1 return. 
-10 AN inlet and -6 AN return (O-ring). 
1/8" npt gauge port. 
http://www.eiptuning.com/eip/f....html
i was under the impression that by using this i wouldnt need the one in the fuel rail. i could be wrong


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (shortshiften)*

You need a return port in the fuel. That's how the fuel gets out of the rail and into the fpr.







Send me an email if you'd like to discuss what I've got further. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_Thanks but I'm refering to my 16VT Rabbit project.







What other options do I have since all the stock stuff has been ditched... meaning tank, fuel pump, lines all of it has been replaced. 

You should set up your fuel system as your fuel cell(?) provider intended. The Walbro inline pump can operate by gravity feed. So long as it gets a steady supply of fuel, all will be well.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You should set up your fuel system as your fuel cell(?) provider intended. The Walbro inline pump can operate by gravity feed. So long as it gets a steady supply of fuel, all will be well.


Thanks again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

I have a built 1.8T, currently running Sard 700cc injectors - one of the injectors is 'suspect' so looking to change - also the idle is awfull... cold starts etc..
Looking for a good compromise to support my 400-450whp goals but still have some better idle characterisitcs.
Tell me the Sards are not the best option I assume - can you elaborate on the whys and sugest other options for me.
In tank walbro, Stock 3 Bar FPR & Standalone.
Thanks










_Modified by VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE at 12:33 PM 12-16-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*

Okay, for starters what standalone management system do you have? Can it control low-impedance injectors? Secondly, are your SARD injectors lows or highs? Third, are you tuning with pump fuel or very high-octane race juice (or pump + water/alcohol injection)? Fourth, what is your compression ratio and what turbo is under the hood?


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Okay, for starters what standalone management system do you have? Can it control low-impedance injectors? Secondly, are your SARD injectors lows or highs? Third, are you tuning with pump fuel or very high-octane race juice (or pump + water/alcohol injection)? Fourth, what is your compression ratio and what turbo is under the hood?

Dicktator - little known South African setup - http://www.dicktator.co.za/SOFTWARE.htm, Low impedance, Pump 99Ron, 9-1. Garret T3/T40E. 
Might ditch the standalone in favour of another system with more 'local' support in the next few months.


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*

Ok, couple more q's








The Genesis 550cc injectors - you state "The most advanced injector we offer, Genesis 550cc fire factory-correct dual spray cones with super-fast response and best atomizaton on the market today. Combine with 3.5bar fuel pressure regulator for compatibility with any 580cc software. Safe for up to 8bar rail pressure! Fuel rail spacers not required."
These are advanced - how? - so I run with a 4 bar FPR and we're talking around 600cc with as close to stock spray as possible.. 
Ideal if they give me nice cold starts and idle...
These drop into stock rail?
Why the.. 








Is this needed for 1.8T too? Confused 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*

Alrighty, so you're looking for 450whp and are currently using pump fuel. You'll need something like 750cc at 4bar to achieve this. A better idea, though, is to increase the octane with race fuel or water/alcohol injection and use a smaller injector that's easier to control. WAI costs more up front and but race fuel will rob you blind after a few tanks. (If you'd like to discuss WAI's merits, btw, I'll be happy to hash it out separately.)
Anyway, increasing your octane will also allow you to run an injector that's better matched to your engine. On that note, your SARD-brand injectors are ideal for an engine with a single intake valve because they spray a very narrow stream much like the now unloved Bosch "greentop" 440cc. Since they're low-impedance, they can open/shut faster than the greens which is great. However -as you've experienced -their wicked speed is still not enough to allow you to tune a clean and steady idle. Spray pattern is *that* important.

_Quote, originally posted by *VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE* »_The Genesis 550cc injectors... (snip) These are advanced - how? - so I run with a 4 bar FPR and we're talking around 600cc with as close to stock spray as possible.. 


The Genesis 550cc (click above) are slightly modded Bosch EV-14 (which are Bosch's latest technology). Run them at 4bar and they'll flow 635cc. They have the exact same spray pattern as stock 1.8T injectors, have faster response times, take high fuel pressures in stride, and produce more finely atomized fuel than any previous generation. All that translates to more power, sharper throttle response, lower emissions, cleaner idle, easier tuning, etc. 
The old-tech parts that we see in stock VR6, 2.0l 8v, AEB 1.8T, and all Digifant-injected cars are designated by Bosch as "EV-1".








Then, there are the EV-6 and EV-12 (e.g. TT225) generations in between. 

_Quote »_These drop into stock rail?

Yes, the Genesis 550cc fit directly in all 1.8T engines that originally came with EV-12 injectors. The AEB is the one 1.8T that we got here in the States that takes the EV-1, so these 550s won't fit AEB's without running new seats/bungs.

_Quote »_Why the.. 








Is this needed for 1.8T too? Confused 

The adaptors are required because the Genesis 550cc use a different type of electrical connector than is in our cars. Those adaptors make it a plug n' play conversion. Alternately, you cut off your stock connectors and swap'm over. Most prefer not to hack stuff up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Anyway, though... the 550cc are not going to flow enough fuel at any pressure to help you do 450whp. It's the 630cc at least or (more reasonably) the 750cc that you need.


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks, realisitically I'll have to do the head before I'm 400whp+ so the 550's look ideal.
So... 4 Bar FPR, Set of 550's & the adaptors.... cut me a deal..


----------



## bw_01jetta (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Hi Scott, I have a stock AZG MK4 2.0L and would like to replace the stock injectors/fuel rail with one of your aftermarket setups. I need to get a set of injectors that will work with the stock setup until I can get the new cam and lifters. 
After looking at the USRT websites injector page (and the associated descriptions) it looks like the Siemens 380cc would be the best option. Is that correct? I have already installed a highflow Catalytic Conv. and muffler system and am doing this buildup piecemeal








Thanks for any info you can provide


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (bw_01jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bw_01jetta* »_Hi Scott, I have a stock AZG MK4 2.0L and would like to replace the stock injectors/fuel rail with one of your aftermarket setups. I need to get a set of injectors that will work with the stock setup until I can get the new cam and lifters.

You absolutely should not replace your injectors with aftermarket parts unless you need to do so. If you go ahead and do it, anyway, you will need to invest in custom software so as to recalibrate the ECU. Without the software, you will run horribly rich, will certainly lose power, and may actually damage the engine. Don't do it! If you do add custom software, you'll simply be back to square one with no improvement made whatsoever.
This would be a foolhardy and fruitless endeavor. So, go about this sensibly and add your upgrade parts in balanced stages. Finally, if you're staying normally aspirated, there is no need at all for bigger injectors or a higher-capacity fuel rail.


----------



## bw_01jetta (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Thank you for the advice Scott, I'll stick with my stock injector setup for now.


----------



## 97jettaTREK (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (bw_01jetta)*

Hey scott, im soon going to be building my 16vT, im using a 1.8 16v block and head, bored 83mm with 9:1 or 8.5:1 low comp JE pistons, p&p head, balanced crank, lightened intermediate shaft, lightened flywheel, standalone of some type, arp hardware, etc. Im trying to keep my stock rods so...that being said im looking to get around 265whp at say 15-16psi, will my cis-e fuel pump work for this application? Also what do you offer as far as injectors and FPR's go for this application. prb 3.5 bar Fpr right? Also what do you have in the way of short runners? any numbers with FI? Thanks a bunch, Stefan


----------



## Rennenfahrzeug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (97jettaTREK)*

c'mon scott where you at man dude guy...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (97jettaTREK)*

Sorry for the delay in communications, folks. These constant 12 - 14hour work days are taking the starch out of me.

_Quote, originally posted by *97jettaTREK* »_im looking to get around 265whp at say 15-16psi, will my cis-e fuel pump work for this application?

Yes, the CIS pumps are super-strong and can support a lot more power than the "mere" 265whp that you're looking to do. That, of course, is true only when they're still working properly. These pumps are now old and crusty. So, if you have any question at all as to your part's condition, you should replace it. If you choose to do so, an inexpensive Walbro 255lph inline is the way to go.









The next level up in pumping muscle is the Bosch Motorsports "044" pump which was originally used in -yep, you guess it -CIS applications:









_Quote »_Also what do you offer as far as injectors and FPR's go for this application. prb 3.5 bar Fpr right?

In this application, I would use the Genesis 415cc (INJG415AEB) with a 4bar fuel pressure regulator. That'd flow enough fuel to support the power you're trying to make.

_Quote »_Also what do you have in the way of short runners? any numbers with FI? Thanks a bunch, Stefan









Since our previous fabrication partner porked us (and the rest of the VW community), we've not offered the short runner manifolds. We have, however, brought production closer to home and are gearing up for a re-release. Those parts will all be dyno-proven, etc. You'll just have to sit tight for the product release announcements.


----------



## 97jettaTREK (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

cool cool...thanks a bunch


----------



## 97jettaTREK (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (97jettaTREK)*














































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif






































_Modified by 97jettaTREK at 7:43 PM 1-23-2007_


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (97jettaTREK)*

hey Scott.
im in the proces of rebuilding my engine, and i'm trying to figure out what components to use in my fuel system. i have an 8v, 1.9l PG block(bored g60), with forged pistons, a balanced bottom end, ARP hardware, and a 3 angle valve job. its gonna be fed by a Gerret T3 turbo, and i'm planing on running about 15-20 lbs of boost. i'm hoping for around 250hp. i'm probably gonna use the Walbro Inline 255 pump, or the Bosch 044. it depends on wether or not i'm willing to pay extra for the quieter, and more reliable Bosch







. i'm probably gonna be using a Megasquirt ecu(high impedance).
anyways, im not sure what fuel lines and filters are needed for either pump, and i don't know what injectors would work best for my aplication. i was also wondering if the oem 3bar FPR will be ok with the larger injectors, or if i'll have to get a higher presure FPR. and one last thing. if i decide to go with an aluminum fuel rail later, wich usually has a larger internal diamiter than the oem rail, will it cause a drop in presure, and efect the peromance of my injectors? thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (1.8t rado)*

Hmm... 97jettaTREK needs to take some meds for those mood swings.







(chuckle)
Anyway, your questions are intelligent and easy to answer. My favorite! For starters, you can download our pump installation instructions here. Secondly, retaining your stock fuel lines and filters is the best way to go. There is simply no need to change them given your level of output. Third, for 250w(?)hp on a PG 8v engine, I recommend the Delphi 440cc injectors which you should run at 3bar fuel pressure. Finally, a larger fuel rail will absolutely not cause a drop in pressure. In fact, the greater capacity will smooth out the pressure fluctuations that occur in a smaller (stock) rail.


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

What would you recommend for a 1.8t looking to run 400whp? Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (bakana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bakana* »_What would you recommend for a 1.8t looking to run 400whp? Thank you

Well... are we talking about pump fuel here? Or, perhaps you've got intentions to make that output on either water/alcohol injector or race gas? Assuming that you want to do it on 91 - 93 octane pump, I'd probably recommend Siemens 630cc at 4bar. Unitronic has some software for that combination, I think. However, that may not be for all ECU versions. A more streetable solution would be Genesis 550cc injectors at 3.5bar (maybe even just 3bar) along with water/alcohol injection to keep things under control. Share some details about your build, though, and I'll give you more specific advice.


----------



## 1.8t rado (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

those Delphi 440cc injectors spray a single cone, correct? 
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by 1.8t rado at 1:40 PM 1-27-2007_


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well... are we talking about pump fuel here? Or, perhaps you've got intentions to make that output on either water/alcohol injector or race gas? Assuming that you want to do it on 91 - 93 octane pump, I'd probably recommend Siemens 630cc at 4bar. Unitronic has some software for that combination, I think. However, that may not be for all ECU versions. A more streetable solution would be Genesis 550cc injectors at 3.5bar (maybe even just 3bar) along with water/alcohol injection to keep things under control. Share some details about your build, though, and I'll give you more specific advice.

Well the setup would be a 2.2L short block and and AWP or AEB head. Depends if I can spare the money on the head. Im planning to go standalone. For right now a T04E 50 trim at 25 psi but would eventually upgrade to a GT32 or 35 running at same boost level. 
Thank you for the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t rado* »_those Delphi 440cc injectors spray a single cone, correct? thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Yes, that is correct. The ideal injector for your single intake valve head is an injector that sprays a single well-atomized cone of fuel. That's exactly what you get with this part.

_Quote, originally posted by *bakana* »_Thank you for the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sure thing, and I'll share more info when you answer the questions about fuel quality. Also, what's your compression ratio? Will you run hotter cams or do any head porting, etc? Which standalone system are you looking at and will it take low-impedance injectors?


----------



## GTi_kinda_guy (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (1.8t rado)*

Scott,
I'm browsing USRT as we speak, wondering for a 2.1L 16vT, hoping to run around 350 to 400+ hp, which injectors will work best? There is a vast range of lb/hour to choose from. 034 EFI will be on the car. I'm not sure what fuel pressure regulator would be best.
When i think of more questions, i'll run them past you.








-Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (GTi_kinda_guy)*

Well, if you mean 400hp at the crank, then I'd advice you to go with either 630cc at 3bar, or 550cc at 4bar. The 550cc have the superior spray pattern and will perform better. However, the 630cc are still very good. Meanwhile, if you're asking about 400hp at the wheels, then I'd up the ante to 750cc at 3.5bar. All these advisements assume pump fuel is used. If, on the other hand, you intend to tune with either race gas or water/alcohol injection, then you will need less fuel.
You must be more specific about your set up before I can give you precise advice. That goes for everybody who wants my guidance, btw. You must privde me with some details from which to base the calculations. Otherwise, you're askinga question like "how long is a piece of string?"


----------



## GTi_kinda_guy (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Sorry,
I ment 400 at the wheels. Pump fuel will be used.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (GTi_kinda_guy)*

Okay, the 750cc at 3.5bar set up is the way to go. This is a lot of fuel, but because these particular injectors have such fine atomization and the spray pattern is good for your head, they still idle nicely. They're a direct fit to your head once you switch to Digifant injector seats.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

HERE ARE THE SPECS OF MY SETUP:
AEB 20V with JBE custom intake, ATP mani (now Treadstone), 3" mustang TB, turbonetics t60-1 HIFI stg 5 turbo. previously ran 4bar fpr on stock rail with RC550 high impedance injectors. haltech e6k standalone.
i have changed it a bit, went deka 750 low impedance injectors, added aeromotive a1000 pump, custom bigger rail, aeromotive 13109 bypass fpr, and fuel cell. using 100 micron filter before pump and 10 micron after pump. the fuel cell has only -8an ports on it. 
went -8an to pump, will this be an issue?
and what should i start the fpr pressure at with the new injectors?
what ballpark hp numbers might i expect with this setup? car previously did 302 whp on pump gas @ 18psi, with stock fueling.
thanks for the time and help. also may look into methanol or water injection..... and i will only be running race gas @ 120 or 130....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_went -8an to pump, will this be an issue?

Well, that size line will ensure that you've got plenty of fuel for safe power. Watch out, or you're going to have entirely too much fun.









_Quote »_and what should i start the fpr pressure at with the new injectors?

Is your goal to flow the same amount as the 550cc? In that case, you'd need to turn the pressure down to 1.6bar which would not work at all. 

_Quote »_what ballpark hp numbers might i expect with this setup? car previously did 302 whp on pump gas @ 18psi, with stock fueling.

Your 750cc injectors should be able to support 500whp or so if you use race gas or water/alcohol injection, I'd think. -more than enough to put a grin on your face.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

no goal is not to make same fuel with 750's as 550's. my haltech has the map from when it ran 550's @ 4bar in it already, and i need to make it run first. just needed to know where to start the fpr pressure to make it actually run, hopefully in the next day or two.
and i think i am going to get the WAI kit from your other thread.... if you think it will help.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (speeding-g60)*

ok, so after being on the phone with scott for more than a half hour, i bought the GB snow performance kit, but a different twist. based on his recommendations, and my hardware setup, i went stage 1 with safe injection box, and i need to source an unavailable-to-usrt part elsewhere. he also gave me where i need to go to get that last part. extremely helpful, does not mind spending the time to help anyone out that has questions about their setups, etc.
he recommends me going back down to the 550's @ 4 bar, and tune with WAI from there.so that is the hot ticket from a very helpful guy, SCOTT @ USRT!!!!


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (speeding-g60)*

Scott, received the Genesis injectors, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looking for some more support.. I'm looking to overhaul a Mk1 fuel system and considering either ripping the lot out or replacing and part upgrading. Can you piece together a package to suit this application - I'm looking at lines, FPR, Rail, Pump etc.
Posted here too - the Mk1 guys would be interested too I'm sure.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3060304


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*

Is there a specific reason why you want to add the fuel cell and replace the stock lines and pump? You'll certainly need the fpr and rail if you're going EFI, but why replace parts that already work? The CIS pump is good for over 400whp. That assumes that it is still in fine condition, of course.


----------



## 97jettaTREK (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

now scott, i must know how you know all this hooplah about injectors and FPR's? How do you know what to use for each particular application, some equation, just off the top of your head, or what?
or maybe your just WICKED SMAHT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (97jettaTREK)*

Haha, I've got some experience doing this, that's all. There are plenty of guys on this forum that absolutely amaze me. They've got specific expertise and are happy to share it, too. That's what this is all about.








To break it down for you, though, injector selection factors in several variables like:
a) Cylinder head design: Picking the correct spray pattern is critical so as to put the fuel at the backs of the valves rather than to produce a splattering/dripping mess.
b) Engine fuel efficiency & detonation characteristics: A sufficient flow rate will support safe power with an appropriate air/fuel ratio.
d) Injector response time: Some injectors are slow to respond while others are exteremely fast. Getting the right response time is important so that the ECU's open/shut "instructions" can be followed precisely.
e) Fuel pressure: The various technology types are more and less tolerant of high pressures. Some can handle no more than 5bar at the rail (such as you'd get with a 3bar regulator and 2bar boost, for example). Others can take 150bar or more!
f) Engine management system type: Injectors are typically either high or low-impedance. A factory ECU will always take high-impedance. Install lows and the injector drivers will fry immediately.
g) Atomizer/metering valve type: Injectors may use any of several different types of atomizer and metering valves: pintle (older Bosch), vibrating disk (Lucas), ball & seat (Rochester), and annular orifice (Bosch & Genesis).
The vibrating disk-type injectors are probably the very fastest in terms of response time. They're also extremely sensitive to (and often lock open/shut at) elevated fuel pressures. Their spray patterns are okay for single intake valve engines and horrible for heads with multiple valves. The ball & seat types feature wonderful atomization, but become uncontrollable at high pressures and high duty cycles. The pintles injectors are reasonably quick, can handle a fair amount of pressure, and can have either fine atomization or fire very tight streams (depending on the design engineer's requirements). All these injectors are generally non-directional, though, meaning that only a single cone that fires straight ahead is emitted. The hot ticket are the annular orifice injectors that are very fast, take big pressure in stride, and can spray in different directions at once.








Ya, I could rattle on and on about this stuff.


----------



## 97jettaTREK (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Haha, I've got some experience doing this 

Nah dude, i dont beleive that for a second...








I have sort of come to the conclusion that 265 is going to be a little too easy to attain. If im running 15# at 7000RPM ill be easily capable of 290+ right? im thinking a garret gt25 or something. would i still want to go with the genesis and the 4bar FPR?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (97jettaTREK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jettaTREK* »_
Nah dude, i dont beleive that for a second...









(chuckle) 

_Quote »_I have sort of come to the conclusion that 265 is going to be a little too easy to attain. If im running 15# at 7000RPM ill be easily capable of 290+ right? im thinking a garret gt25 or something. would i still want to go with the genesis and the 4bar FPR?

Ummm... what engine are we talking here? I'm sure we've discussed it before, but my memory lasts from one phone call (etc.) to the next. Details!


----------



## KrautBoy (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

hey scott, need to buy some 750cc injectors high imp (6 of them) aromotive 1000 pump with both filters, fpr to match, and all the lines and fittings to hook up from a fuel cell with -10 male fitting, to the fpr, then to VR6 fuel rail and lines back to the cell with -6. can you help me out.??? IM me please.


----------



## 97jettaTREK (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ummm... what engine are we talking here? I'm sure we've discussed it before, but my memory lasts from one phone call (etc.) to the next. Details!





































oh yeah sorry its a 1.8 16v punched out to 83mm je low comp (8.75:1) pistons, MS, scat rods, etc


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (97jettaTREK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97jettaTREK* »_
I have sort of come to the conclusion that 265 is going to be a little too easy to attain. If im running 15# at 7000RPM ill be easily capable of 290+ right? im thinking a garret gt25 or something. would i still want to go with the genesis and the 4bar FPR?.. (snip)...its a 1.8 16v punched out to 83mm je low comp (8.75:1) pistons, MS, scat rods, etc

Okay, now we're cookin' with gasoline. I'll let somebody else confirm that you can make 290+ and will take it as a given that you can when doing the fueling calcs. So... with your specs in mind, what I'd use are the Genesis 430cc injectors and run them at 4bar. That'll get the job done and then some.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Scott,
I had 2 questions, the first one about the Bosch 044 fuel pump, do recommend keeping the stock pump in the car to feed the bosch inline?
2nd, what are the 630cc injectors rated for in terms of power?
These 2 things are in reference to a 96 vr6 turbo Ill be building, OBD2, using pump gas. Fully built, 3litre, 8.5:1 compression ratio, gt35r, dsr 256 forced induction cam. Lookin to ba able to rev to 7200rpm, and live in PA, not sure of exact altitude. I sold my mk4 vrt to pay for school but next year ill be workin and I have a huge urge to build another car, so this time Im goin big rather than just a spacer. Im lookin for around 500whp at high boost, probably run around 350-380 as the daily driver power. I think that is far sufficient for street use. Thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (procket2_8)*

almost forgot I really want to retain the factory computer, I was hopin C2 could be my solution in terms of engine management...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (procket2_8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *procket2_8* »_Scott,
I had 2 questions, the first one about the Bosch 044 fuel pump, do recommend keeping the stock pump in the car to feed the bosch inline?

Yes, that is how I would run it.

_Quote »_2nd, what are the 630cc injectors rated for in terms of power?

With your spec in mind, the 630cc injectors at 3bar should support 450 - 500whp on 93 octane. With race gas or They'd be a sound investment. I spoke with Chris from C2 yesterday and 630cc software may actually become available sooner or later. So, keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

If they were run at 4 bar that would be fine too correct?


----------



## niner (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (procket2_8)*

Scott,
Do you have in/out fittings for the Bosch 044 pump? I want to run it in-line, between the in-tank pump and the fuel filter. I didn't see any on your site.
Also, does the OEM fuel filter provide enough flow? is there any need to upgrade it?
BTW, the car is a R32.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (procket2_8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *procket2_8* »_If they were run at 4 bar that would be fine too correct?

It would be fine to run the injectors at 4bar if the sofware was written for that fuel pressure. If the software is written for 3bar, then the engine will run very rich with a 4bar fpr when in open loop (i.e. wide open throttle and quick throttle inputs).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (niner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niner* »_Scott,Do you have in/out fittings for the Bosch 044 pump? I want to run it in-line, between the in-tank pump and the fuel filter. I didn't see any on your site.
Also, does the OEM fuel filter provide enough flow? is there any need to upgrade it?

We do have the fittings available in a package that fetches $25. It just isn't up on the website because I haven't had time to update it! Shoot me an email and we'll take care of you. As for the OEM filter, it is up to the task. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## niner (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

email sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KrautBoy (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (niner)*

_Modified by KrautBoy at 11:19 AM 4-19-2007_


----------



## Corradoboy16vG60 (Jan 27, 2003)

When will the surgetank be available?
Possible to get it with a bracket for the automotive pump aswell?


----------



## Corradoboy16vG60 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (Corradoboy16vG60)*

Will the stock intake fuelpump on a 89 G60 be able to flow enough fuel into the surgetank? I don`t think it will be adequate, because it`s the small one from the first corrado g60`s. 
I have an aeromotive pump to push the fuel forward, and thinking of using a holley pump to fill the surge. However, if the original in-tank pump, or some replacement for this one can do the job, it`s an easier setup.
What would you recomend? 
1.8l KR [email protected],7bar, pump gas. 820cc injectors.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2242881



_Modified by Corradoboy16vG60 at 8:06 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## 03VW20THAnny. (May 6, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

WHAT KIND OF FUELING SETUP DO YOU RECOMMEND FOR A T3/T4 HYBRID STAGE 3 TURBO SWAP? ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE APPRECIATED!
THANKS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwedgar98 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (jsocar1986)*

scott....lol

hey buddy, i have a 1995 gti vr6. it is supercharged with vf stage 2 kit. however im running it with stock injectors and no chip. my question is, to get this bad boy nicely tuned what do u suggest? i was thinking c2 obd1 chip, 36lb injectors, and 4" maf for now. then later change to a 2.5" pulley, FMIC, and 9:1 spacer. i have a v9 so a 2.5" will only make about 12-13psi. can you help me out here? do i need an fmu? fpr? methanol injection? upgraded fuel pump? sorry if it sounds like a newbie, but any help would be grately apreciated! thanx


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (vwedgar98)*

Scott just wondering what kind of injectors I can get for my 2007 VW rabbit...here are pics of what they look like....the conectors are different that Ive seen before...Im looking for 24# and 30#


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (2point5)*

Hey Scott,
Any recommendations for what bar FPR to use with my set up? 
I'd like to order one of yours but need some advice first.
1.8 16v... comp. dropped 1 point with SS thicker gasket.
Vortech supercharger and SDS standalone.
380cc Genesis injectors.
A few other guys I've talked with who have similar setups, but run a 2.0 bottom end are seeing about 240 whp. I've calculated I'll be in/around the 200-215 whp range.
Thanks
Harlan


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Corradoboy16vG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradoboy16vG60* »_When will the surgetank be available?
Possible to get it with a bracket for the automotive pump aswell?

The surge tank project has been put on hold again because we're too busy to deal with it right now. However, our most recent surge tank design had/has a bracket for either a Bosch Motorsports or Walbro inline pump.

_Quote, originally posted by *Corradoboy16vG60* »_Will the stock intake fuelpump on a 89 G60 be able to flow enough fuel into the surgetank?

Yes, it would be perfect. There is no need for any pressure in the fuel line from the main tank to the surge tank. All you need is flow. The stock pump is much stronger than needed to get this simple job done.

_Quote »_1.8l KR [email protected],7bar, pump gas. 820cc injectors.

If you can get those big 820cc injectors to idle, you will be doing great! What fuel pressure did you intend to use? I think 3bar will be the best way to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (03VW20THAnny.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03VW20THAnny.* »_WHAT KIND OF FUELING SETUP DO YOU RECOMMEND FOR A T3/T4 HYBRID STAGE 3 TURBO SWAP? ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE APPRECIATED!
THANKS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

A) What engine are we discussing? How is this engine built?
B) How much power are you trying to produce with it? Specify whether you mean whp or bhp.
C) Do you intend to tune with race fuel or water/alcohol injection? Or, will you put these numbers down on pump gas?
D) Is standalone engine management part of your future?
E) Is this a street car or something for the track only?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (vwedgar98)*

Btw, guys... these posts have been made and I simply haven't gotten the updates via email. I didn't realize (again) that anybody was trying to communicate! Go Vortex.







Thanks for the patience.









_Quote, originally posted by *vwedgar98* »_hey buddy, i have a 1995 gti vr6. it is supercharged with vf stage 2 kit. however im running it with stock injectors and no chip.

WHY are you running it without a chip to recalibrate the ignition and fuel curves? That's crazy!

_Quote »_my question is, to get this bad boy nicely tuned what do u suggest? i was thinking c2 obd1 chip, 36lb injectors, and 4" maf for now.

What I'd do is get yourself a chip from VF Engineering and call it a day. If that's not practical, then inquire with C2 Motorsports and ask them if your current hardware set up resembles that which their software was written to handle.

_Quote »_then later change to a 2.5" pulley, FMIC, and 9:1 spacer. i have a v9 so a 2.5" will only make about 12-13psi.

Again, this is more of a software question than a fueling matter. I'll defer to the software guys on this one.

_Quote »_do i need an fmu? fpr? methanol injection? upgraded fuel pump? sorry if it sounds like a newbie

Hey, we all have to start someplace, right? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For the record, you do NOT need or want an FMU. That's barbaric stuff and has no place on a project like yours. Water/alcohol injection is great stuff and you *might* want to try that before you invest an intercooler. Your intake temps will drop like you wouldn't believe. As for the fuel pump, that'd be an excellent idea. A Walbro 255lph would be a very sensible way to go. You won't need anything more powerful than that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (2point5)*

@2point5
We can supply 24lb (250cc) or 30lb (315cc) injectors to fit your Rabbit. The same ones that'd go into a 1.8T will work in your application. In both cases, the electrical connectors would have to be swapped out on your electrical harness. Adapters *could* be made up, but it'd be a custom thing with a custom price tag.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (gtifly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtifly* »_Any recommendations for what bar FPR to use with my set up? I'd like to order one of yours but need some advice first... I've calculated I'll be in/around the 200-215 whp range.

Harlan, I have a feeling that 3bar will work just fine for 215whp. However, 3.5bar would make it a 100% no-brainer. So, if you have no fpr right now, that's the direction that I'd point you in. There's no cost difference between them, so go with the higher pressure in this case. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
P.S. My assumption is that you're running a reasonable intercooler and that you're tuning with pump fuel. If either of those variable assumptions are not correct, please let me know.


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thank you so much! I will order my 3.5 fpr from you tomorrow.
And you are dead on......SRT4 air to air intercooler and 91 octane. Sorry I didn't make that known.



_Modified by gtifly at 6:04 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## BQ1640 (Oct 16, 2005)

Scott what injectors do I need for my setup :
- 2.0L 16V (9A engine)
- 9:1 pistons
- Stock cams
- 98 octane
- GT3082R turbo
- Runnig standalone
- Streetcar
Will start with 350whp and going to 500whp within 6 months.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (BQ1640)*

Hmmm... that's fairly ambitious... I'd recommend the Genesis 750cc injectors and run them at 4bar fuel pressure. You wouldn't need that much injector if you were running race fuel or water/alcohol injection. Still, I think you will do fine with this combination.


----------



## BQ1640 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ruffdriver (Jan 28, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## BQ1640 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: (BQ1640)*

Scott what fuel pump do you recommand to go with this setup?
I've the fuel pump underneath the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (BQ1640)*

Hmmm... In your case, I would recommend the Bosch Motorsports "044" fuel pump. The Walbro will be fine for you to get started, but then it will be at its limits when you want the 500hp. The Bosch pump will be happy even at that power level, so go in that direction for no worries. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beercity (Aug 16, 2006)

hey guys i just ordered my adjustable fpr, gauge, and tight ass t shirt....
u guys should hook with a couple sweet stickers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
thanks alot!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (beercity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beercity* »_hey guys i just ordered my adjustable fpr, gauge, and tight ass t shirt.... u guys should hook with a couple sweet stickers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I thank you for the order. A couple of stickers were thrown in while the boss wasn't looking.


----------



## 1990_jetta_2 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi Scott.
I'm running an aba turbo setup in my 1990 jetta. I'm running digifant 1 with a turbo chip, G60 injectors, stock jetta fuel pump, the bahn brenner head gasket (drops compression by 1 point), autotech's 270 hydro cam and a stock aba fpr. It runs fine at 7psi but at soon as I go above that it misses at higher rpm. Do you think it's a fueling issue or a spark timing issue and any suggestions on how to fix it. Thanks in advance. Simon


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (1990_jetta_2)*

How much power are you putting down to the wheels at 7psi? And, so that I can calculate driveline losses properly, which transmission type d you have? Do I assume correctly that you've got the 28lb Corrado injectors? Have you tested with a wideband O2 set up?


----------



## 1990_jetta_2 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm not sure exactly how much power I'm putting down at the wheels. I haven't had a chance to go and dyno my car yet. I'd guess somewhere around 180. I just got the setup running over the weekend. I am running the corrado injectors. No I haven't tested with a wideband O2 yet. The transmission I'm running is from a diesel and the tranny code is ACH. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (1990_jetta_2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1990_jetta_2* »_I'm not sure exactly how much power I'm putting down at the wheels. I haven't had a chance to go and dyno my car yet. I'd guess somewhere around 180. I just got the setup running over the weekend. I am running the corrado injectors. No I haven't tested with a wideband O2 yet. The transmission I'm running is from a diesel and the tranny code is ACH. Thanks.

Well... you're basically asking me to guess what your problem is. I can tell you, though, that with just 28lbs/hour of fuel, it'd be hard to lay down any more than 180whp. So, my suspicion is that you're running out of gas up top.


----------



## 1990_jetta_2 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok thanks for the help Scott. I'll check it out with a wideband O2 and see if it does run lean at top end.


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Hi, Here is my stuff
ABA
stock compression
neuspeed supercharger (8-9 psi) 
TT 268/260 cam
neuspeed 4 bar FPR 
I just need software to install. I can either go to Neuspeed for SW or go C2 and get 30# injectors. Will 30# and 4 bar FPR be too much?
I will be running 93 octain and want +/-180 Whp since I cant use an intercooler. A bit mild but its a daily driver & autocrosser.
I plan on running my 2.6" pulley for this set up. 
Once I finish piecing my water injection set up ill run my 2.4 pulley, but thats later.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (hookdub)*

On that mild set up, I'd run some 30lb injectors at 3bar and call it a day. You definitely won't need them at 4bar. With that said, the real key is to follow your software provider's set up instructions. It's the ECU that calls the shots here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Hi Scott!
I got some real cool pics of my 1000hp fuel system i got from you.
Its going to be stealth with one 044 pump intank and 2 walbro 255lph mounted in the trunk behind the wall covering on passenger side .
Thanks for fast delivery of quality parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Test assembley of my 1000Hp fuel system!
870cc X 5 injectors = 4,35Litre per minute 
And this need to be deliverd at 6bar fuel pressure due to uber high boost pressure.
And a single 044 can only deliver 3,3Litre per minute at 5bar so 4,35Litre at 6bar is way beyond its capacity.
Thats why i boosted my fuel system with some new stuff from USRT
Its uber stealth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One 044 pump mounted intank to feed 2 Walbro 255Lph .
Ive mounted it behind the wall panel in the trunk of my Jetta Mk4.
I used the OEM passage way for the hose routing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

That's SLICK, Fredrik.







Of course, I'm always happy to take care of y'all.


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*RMR Mani Issue*

Hi, got a set of Genesis 630's from you a while back, I've got an issue with my new mani however.. they do not fit, neither do my stock 380's, the mani only works with 'Bosch aftermarket style' injectors - can you supply any adapters or tell me to get around this issue retaining the new mani?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: RMR Mani Issue (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE* »_Hi, got a set of Genesis 630's from you a while back, I've got an issue with my new mani however.. they do not fit, neither do my stock 380's, the mani only works with 'Bosch aftermarket style' injectors...

Okay, first of all you've got standard Siemens 630cc injectors. (Genesis 630cc have never been produced.) Secondly, your stock injectors are too short. So, the only way to use them is the extend the fuel rail or move the rail closer to the injectors. Neither of these measures is possible or practical. The clear alternative is to use injectors that are the same length as the Bosch parts the the Ross manifold was designed for. The Siemens 630cc are the same as the Bosch in their critical dimensions (e.g. distance between o-rings/seat design). So, they absolutely should fit. If they don't, there's something off on your manifold. Talk to RMR or NGP about that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: RMR Mani Issue ([email protected])*

USRT E85 kit for VR6 seem to be popular in europe







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
104 octane bolt on mod







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.vr6.nu/forum/viewto...rt=60


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: RMR Mani Issue ([email protected])*

Fast shipping and great prices combined with propably the best customer support ive ever recived http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
USRT 








And wtf´s up in foffas garage


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: RMR Mani Issue ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_]
And wtf´s up in foffas garage....

Trying to stop traction problems?


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (bw_01jetta)*

Got my 044 pump yesteday! Fast shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (SlowGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_Got my 044 pump yesteday! Fast shipping http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Lets get a downpipe on it and get it on the road, ronald! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_
Lets get a downpipe on it and get it on the road, ronald! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

UPS and FedEx are slacking


----------



## 79RabbitDSL (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey, Im gonna be running an eaton supercharger on my VR6. I had planned on going with a chip from C2, but I think the Fire and Fuel Standalone might be a better option for me. What is holding me back it the huge coil of wires shown in the pic and my lack of tuning experience. How difficult is the install on this? I would assume most of the connections can be made right at the old ECU harness right? And how are the base maps and software? 
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4_1.8T_Q (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*

Hi Scott - I'm building up a 16v turbo and am looking for some help on what injectors, fuel filters and pump I should be running. It's a 9A with Scat Rods, Wiseco 9:1 pistons, ARP main/rod/head bolts, Autotech 260 cams, BBM intake and fuel rail, Aeromotive adjustable FPR and I'll be running an SDS stand-alone. I'm thinking of running somewhere between 12 and 18 PSI of boost.
It's going in a MKII, will be used mainly on the street and will run pump gas (93 octane). I was looking for 300-ish...
Appreciate your help!


----------



## hoffmanvr6 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions (A4_1.8T_Q)*

hey, i have a few questions. 
i just put a turbo in my 97 jetta vr and running 4 psi its lean. i put a FPR in and with it turned all the way up its still lean. i'm thinking i need a high flow fuel pump, but im not sure. any thoughts?
thanks, Dan


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (The Hustler)*

IM'd


----------



## trav-tech (Jun 3, 2008)

whats up with the fire and fuel? very interested in that. does it still exsist?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (trav-tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trav-tech* »_whats up with the fire and fuel? very interested in that. does it still exsist?

Fire & Fuel EMS no longer exists. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

I need injectors to make 650-700whp on a 24vT
currently have Siemens 630's


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

Unfortunately, the Siemens 870cc are not available at this time (since Continental bought out the company and turned the production upside down). Your better bet would be a set of custom Genesis 750cc which you'd run at 4bar. On race gas or water/alcohol injection you should be fine. Of course, you'll need superior ECU tuing to accompany the hardware. I recommend Unitronic for the job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Btw, you're also going to need a stout fuel pump solution. That will include either a fuel cell or surge tank, too. It's big league time for your project.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Scott
Any news about my "10second" street car parts??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yep, springs are on the way to me now. We lost on eBay last night, though.







I've got a message out to the supplier. Hopefully he'll respond with good news.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yep, springs are on the way to me now. We lost on eBay last night, though.







I've got a message out to the supplier. Hopefully he'll respond with good news.









go for the gold one then 
But i hope the supplier is quick to update the ad
Scandinavias largest car mag
"Fredrik Stahl ,it was only the tires that gave away this street sleeper"
"confirmed with [email protected] 









_Modified by [email protected] at 4:16 AM 6-29-2008_


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:18 AM 6-29-2008_


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yep, springs are on the way to me now. We lost on eBay last night, though.







I've got a message out to the supplier. Hopefully he'll respond with good news.










ebay what is this i hear hardcore products do not come from ebay sir 
just kidding i have scene some good stuff come from ebay


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (BigTimBigTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigTimBigTurbo* »_

ebay what is this i hear hardcore products do not come from ebay sir 
just kidding i have scene some good stuff come from ebay 


Hehe , when i ship stuff over the pond i requested the lates D-flex traning video also








I his worst customer









Btw i really hope that you can ship the hard core 10sec stuff out to me in Sweden this friday.
http://www.bilsport.se EDPS Action meet is just 2.5 weeks away .

We are counting on you







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The Suspension and other bits are our way to 10sec Jetta Mk4 

Best regards/Fredrik


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Fredrik, we shipped your big ass box last night -two days ahead of schedule. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Fredrik, we shipped your big ass box last night -two days ahead of schedule. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif










Thats why you have such many loyal customer on this side of the pond








Tack så mycket kompis!
Vänner värderas högt när 10an jagas i mellan mjölkens land









Btw did you send any bill to my hotmail adress yet ??


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I am starving for fuel. Here is the set up:
440 injectors
3.5 bar FPR
T28 turbo
SNS stage 5 chip
Ported head
As soon as the boost hits above 15 PSI my air fuel ratio begins to lean out. I have a CIS pump that is basicly the Bosch unit and an aftermarket rising rate fuel pressure regulator. Would just the fuel pump fix the fuel problem or would I also need to install the rising rate? Could the whole problem be fixed by just adding the rising rate FPR?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (turtledub)*

Turtledub, your problem is the Digifant 1 management system which is equipped with a 200kpa MAP sensor. All it can see is one atmosphere of positive boost! So, the system doesn't know when your turbo is moving more than 15psi worth of air.
You've already ported your head (which reduces back pressure in the intake), so... at this point your best option is to run an AIC. The second best bandaid would be to add a rising rate fpr that starts to work at 15psi. Water/alcohol injection could be a fine addition, too. Yes, it'll add some more fuel, but the main benefit is that it'll take the stress out of the engine that comes from the less than ideal fueling solution. (That is, *after* the AIC or RRFPR are implemented.)
Btw, when you ask for fueling assistance, you need to let me know what engine you've got!







Otherwise, I can only offer general advice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
P.S. SNS Tuning can do some funky tricks with your ECU (dual fueling tables and such). Contact [email protected] for some ideas. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sorry it is an 8v Corrado. No more G60. Also is there a diagram of how to hook up a rising rate fuel pressure regulator?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (turtledub)*

You'll need to change your fuel rail since the G60 used a proprietary FPR to begin with. I may be able to supply a billet rail and bolt-on RRFPR that will rock your world. The only question is availability and I'm working on that.


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

hey scott any Fuel Surge Tank in stock ??


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi
Can you get non "Genesis" Bosch EV-14s for 12V VR6 engines, in ~42lb size?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heyfu* »_hey scott any Fuel Surge Tank in stock ??

Whoops, this question slipped past without me noticing. We don't stock surge tanks. They're all custom made.

_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_Can you get non "Genesis" Bosch EV-14s for 12V VR6 engines, in ~42lb size?

This... might be possible, but why would you want it? The standard EV-1 are optimal for a Mk2/3 VR6. Please clarify what you're looking to accomplish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking to accomplish the best possible spray pattern, fastest response and time and least valve seat bounce.
From what I've read about the EV14, it seems like the injector for me








If it's good enough for a BMW V 10 M engine, it's good enough for me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

Kev, the traditional injectors really are your best bet. They fit correctly, are as fast as the ME5 ECU can handle, and can deliver a spray pattern that is ideal for a single intake valve. If you're going to get a custom tune, I would choose the Delphi 440cc. That has a nice wide spray pattern with good atomization -superior to the infamous Bosch "green top". The EV14 tend to have split spray patterns which are optimal for multivalve heads and NOT yours.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

OK, thanks for the extra info Scott.
I wasn't sure if the EV14s were available as a single cone or not. I'll scrap that plan then!


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

i need some help and some recomendations... i just got a 92 vr6 corrado and i put a turbo ,,so now my question is what do i need to fix the problem with the gas,, i know there are the wideband control module and the fuel regulators or both divices are the same thing??what do you recomend me?? it is my first vw and first corrado.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (drakula13mx)*

Jorge, a wideband oxygen sensor does exactly what the name implies; it detects the amount of oxygen in the exhaust. Then, it sends a signal to the ECU which is then interpreted and fine correction to the air/fuel ratio is made. The rising rate fuel pressure regulator that I pictured and discussed, also has an effect on air/fuel ratio, but in a much broader sense. It puts the ratio in the ball park and the O2 sensor trims from there.
As for your project... you're saying that you installed a turbo kit on your engine and made no changes at all to the fuel system or to the ECU?


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the turbo kit is the kinetic t3 t4 stage II it came with the chip and injectors etc,, and the only thing that change to the motor was the cams and the pulleys,, i put the 268 cams......and for the fuel i dont know what is next,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (drakula13mx)*

Well... what makes you think that you need to make any chances in the first place??


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i do not know thats why i am asking for help,,, i just know that the fuel and oxygen cant be to lean or rich, but i do not know what to use to make that work well. i read some one saying that either if is to lean or to rich the motor will get damage...so what i do to make sure this does not happen. this my first vw corrado and my first project and i do not know that much and any help will be aprisiated.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (drakula13mx)*

Jorge, don't try to fix what isn't broken. The Kinetic kits are dialed in well to begin with. If you want to make sure that it's doing its job well, then I'd invest in a wideband O2 set up. You absolutely should not change anything in the fuel system until the need for it presents itself.
My website's wideband section is in serious need of updating, but I can provide an optimal package for you. Let me know your budget and we'll go from there.


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

rigth now i can spend from 150 to 250 bucks and if it is more than that i need to wait at least one more week to get some more $$$.
the car it is smoking a little and thats why i think i need a wideband to make sure it is getting the rigth amount of fuel,,
i expalin you real quick what the car is doing,, i see the idle goes up and donwn from 500 to 900 rpms more or less, but when i am driving and and make a stop the rpms goes to 100 and the motor turns off. that happens when i have the little hose from the intake connected to the fuel pressure regulator,so what i did i disconnected so it wont turn off.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (drakula13mx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drakula13mx* »_ the car it is smoking a little and thats why i think i need a wideband to make sure it is getting the rigth amount of fuel

Don't buy any new equipment. Go to a mechanic and have your car looked at. Sure, a wideband set up will tell you that your engine is running rich or lean, but then you're going to have to figure out *why*. A VAG-Com or other similar device would be useful. It'll give you a lot more information than just air/fuel ratio. But, you'll still need to know how to interpret the data.

_Quote »_when i am driving... the rpms goes to 100 and the motor turns off. that happens when i have the little hose from the intake connected to the fuel pressure regulator, so what i did i disconnected so it wont turn off.

Perhaps your fpr is busted. Removing the line eliminates the manifold pressure adjustment. You're going to blow up your engine if you get into boost without that line on there. Again, I say hand your vehicle over to a competent mechanic with an understanding of performance tuning, etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok i will do that and see what exactly is doing. and from there i let you know what was the problem,, thanks for the advice , it is very helpful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_If you're going to get a custom tune, I would choose the Delphi 440cc. That has a nice wide spray pattern with good atomization -superior to the infamous Bosch "green top". 

Scott, do you have any Injector Dead Time information for the Delphi 440s? Ideally I need IDT v Battery Voltage to help make my compensation maps more effective.
Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

I don't have that information, actually. However, you may be able to track it down by emailing here: [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

Scott,,,,well i am goimg to replace the fuel pressure regulator,in the corrado vr6 what do you recomend me to get ?? i think also i am going to put a fuel pressure gauge,, in these both thing what will be perfect.\ to use?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (drakula13mx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drakula13mx* »_Scott,,,,well i am goimg to replace the fuel pressure regulator,in the corrado vr6 what do you recomend me to get ?? i think also i am going to put a fuel pressure gauge,, in these both thing what will be perfect.\ to use?

You must use what ever pressure regulator your turbo kit supplied (or calls for) in the first place. My guess is that you need a 3bar for OBD2 or 4bar for OBD1, but ask Kinetic for proper info. As for the pressure gauge, here's what you want.


(Click the pictures.)


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

OK THANKS I WILL ASK KENETIC ABOUT THE FUEL PRESSURE REGULATOR, I WILL BE BACK AS AS SOON BOTH OF THIS THINGS ARE INSTALED. ,,,, THANKS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I don't have that information, actually. However, you may be able to track it down by emailing here: [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks Scott.
I'm a tad confused though. The injectors I have are these, which appear to be Lucas?! - http://www.racetronix.com/621031.html
I'll email Delphi anyway and see if they can find anything on them.
Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

Kevin, it's all a big incestuous relationship at this point. Delphi, Rochester, and Lucas are all owned by the same people. The brand names have been traded around and the distinctions have become blurred.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You certainly know your apples http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So the ones I have are a disc injector with a tri-cone spray, and the "Delphis" you list on your site are the ball/socket type with a 6 hole spray outlet? Have you compared the two types to see which has the better spray pattern?
Sorry to keep going over the same ground, just trying to get a better understanding of the injectors I've got because as you say, it's all a bit vague, incestuous and difficult to get information.
Thanks again


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi Scott, I bought a set of Accel 82lb high imp. injectors for my 2.0 ABA 16v 1990 mk2. I would like to know whats your input on this injectors. I see that you talk about spray patterns for diferent configurations and better idle according to the injector etc. I bought them cause my friend had them on his rabbit and he was doing 526 whp with the same configuration that i have except i have a smaller turbo for now. I havent finish the engine yet but this is what i have:
ported cyl. head JE pistons 8:5:1, pauter rods, custom intake and fuel rail, halltek E6x, aeromotive fpr and t04E stage 3 63 cold side 57 hot side and 3" exhaust. expecting around 400-450hp. Will swap turbo for a GT35 in the future. 
Also if i run a bosch 044 inline what should i use in tank?
I was thinking about using a surge tank what do you think?
BTW is a street car that will see the track often.
Thanks for your info is greatly appreciated.


_Modified by robertTT225 at 4:47 PM 9/6/2008_


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i talked to the kinetic guys and it is better to use a adjustable one and i saw this one in usrt whisch is yours,.:
http://www.usrallyteam.com/ind...d=128
will that one fits the corradofuel rail?? if so let me know asap. to order the fpr,fpg and the adapter, oh and is there any discounts in this three things??


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (drakula13mx)*

Scott - I know on your website that your fuel pressure regulators increase as follows:
3.5 bar - 8% increase over 3 bar (43.5psi)
4.0 bar - 15.5% increase over 3 bar 
4.5 bar - 22.5% increase over 3 bar
My question is, what % increase over 3 bar would a 5 bar FPR provide? 
Any chance you guys stock the 5bar?
Setup is a C2 stage III for a 24v w/siemens 630cc and originally designed to run at 3bar, also will be using a walbro 255 lph inline pump, thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_My question is, what % increase over 3 bar would a 5 bar FPR provide?
 
5.0 bar - 29.0% increase over 3 bar

_Quote »_Any chance you guys stock the 5bar?

We don't stock it, but I can certainly supply it.

_Quote »_Setup is a C2 stage III for a 24v w/siemens 630cc and originally designed to run at 3bar, also will be using a walbro 255 lph inline pump, thanks! 

You do realize that you're going to need to completely remap your ECU, right? Also, depending on your output goal and the amount of boost you're trying to run, that Walbro pump might not be adequate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (drakula13mx)*

No, that fpr will not fit the Corrado fuel rail. You'll need another type which we can provide.








Our discount to you is not billing for expert consultation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (robertTT225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robertTT225* »_Hi Scott, I bought a set of Accel 82lb high imp. injectors for my 2.0 ABA 16v 1990 mk2. I would like to know whats your input on this injectors.

I'm not at all familiar with the spray pattern from those injectors. So, I really can't advise you about them specifically. However, I can definitely say that what you want is either a wide single cone with excellent atomization or twin streams that nail the backs of the intake valves.

_Quote »_...expecting around 400-450hp. Will swap turbo for a GT35 in the future. Also if i run a bosch 044 inline what should i use in tank? I was thinking about using a surge tank what do you think?

I would use the stock intank fuel pump along with that 044 unit. I doubt that a surge tank will be necessary in this case.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_So the ones I have are a disc injector with a tri-cone spray, and the "Delphis" you list on your site are the ball/socket type with a 6 hole spray outlet?








Actually, we sell both. Back in the day, I tried to educate the market about what's what and found that to be a very difficult chore. The picture on my site are actually the Lucas (disk) type. However, we also provide the Rochester (ball/socket) variant for certain applications. 

_Quote »_Have you compared the two types to see which has the better spray pattern?

I almost always prefer the Rochesters because they've got the best atomization. The fuel is emitted in a poofy cloud with fine droplets rather than discrete streams. However, because of the ball's greater mass, they're also much slower than vibrating disk injectors. So, they can be harder to control at idle in small displacement engines. The Lucas disk type, though, are far more succeptible to locking under elevated fuel pressures.
Keep the questions flowing if you have'm, mate.


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok i going to call and ask for the fpr that u can provide,, how much does it cost?? and do you have a part number to ask for when i call. is that one ajustable up to 5 bar? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i apresiate your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I would use the stock intank fuel pump along with that 044 unit. I doubt that a surge tank will be necessary in this case
ported cyl. head JE pistons 8:5:1, pauter rods, custom intake and fuel rail, halltek E6x, aeromotive fpr and t04E stage 3 63 cold side 57 hot side and 3" exhaust. expecting around 400-450hp. Will swap turbo for a GT35 in the future. 2.0 ABA 16v 1990 mk2

What fuel pressure should i use to achieve 400-450whp mark with the 82lb injector on pump gas?
The ACCEL injectors as far as i know are bosch type pintle design and provide a cone spray angle. Im researching this info as we speak.
Are those the right type for a 16v engine? If not, what would be better?
would i need the surge tank when i switch to a GT35 turbo? Im looking to get 525-565whp

_Modified by robertTT225 at 9:57 AM 9/8/2008_


_Modified by robertTT225 at 10:19 AM 9/8/2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (robertTT225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robertTT225* »_What fuel pressure should i use to achieve 400-450whp mark with the 82lb injector on pump gas?

Robert, I'd push the duty cycle limits and try 4bar. However, it'd be a good idea to take the edge off with some water/alcohol injection if not race gas. If you did that there'd be no question at all whether or not it'd work.

_Quote »_The ACCEL injectors as far as i know are bosch type pintle design and provide a cone spray angle. Im researching this info as we speak.

Sure, okay. Pintle injectors can spray anything from a tight stream with zero atomization to a wide cone with fine droplets. I'm hoping for you that they're the latter.

_Quote »_Are those the right type for a 16v engine? If not, what would be better? 

A single stream with no atomization is a poor choice. A wide-angle cone with little fuel drops is just fine. Twin streams with good atomization is best but you're never going to find that in injectors this big.

_Quote »_would i need the surge tank when i switch to a GT35 turbo? Im looking to get 525-565whp 

Yes, at that point you'll be well served by a surge tank. The Bosch 044 may be at its limits, too. Some of them peter out at around 600bhp and others are happier at a decent margin more than that. There's no way to tell (without testing) which perform normally and which are die über-pumpen.




_Modified by [email protected] at 10:52 AM 9/8/2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (drakula13mx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drakula13mx* »_ok i going to call and ask for the fpr that u can provide,, how much does it cost?? and do you have a part number to ask for when i call. is that one ajustable up to 5 bar? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i apreciate your help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks

Sure thing, Jorge. That fpr is yours for $99 + shipping. The part number is FPRG60ADJ. The number here is: 856.456.3335. You can bump pressure up to 5bar, but I don't recommend it for most injectors. Your fuel pump must also be strong enough to perform. 
As I recall the Kinetic Stage2 kits come with the Bosch 315cc. They're not going to be happy at 5bar base pressure. And... if you've only got a factory fuel pump, it will fall flat on its face. Why do you want to bump the pressure up to 5bar, anyway?
Lastly, have you considered that maybe the reason why your car is idling funky is because of the cams? The Motronic ME5 ECU isn't very "smart"/adaptable. I'd ask Kinetic about this.


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Scott,
I was checking your web site for the 044 fuel pump but it only shows 06AN fittings for the pump and i want to run 8 AN fuel line to the fuel rail. 
What are my options? 
I dont want to redo the fuel syst. once i change the turbo.
The water/methanol cooling is a good option for me. I will call you when im readu for that.
thanks for your help,. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (robertTT225)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robertTT225* »_I was checking your web site for the 044 fuel pump but it only shows 06AN fittings for the pump and i want to run 8 AN fuel line to the fuel rail.

I can supply -8AN without any troubles at all. However, they won't flow any more than -6AN will because the inlet/outlet holes in the pump can't be made any larger. Only the fittings themselves are bigger.

_Quote »_The water/methanol cooling is a good option for me. I will call you when im readu for that.
thanks for your help,. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Great, by that time I may have some of our sick new stuff available. The market is going to be turned upside down and inside out when we release.


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

about the 5 bar i wont be using all that, i will adjust it just what is need it. i just want to get that one because i plan to get more hp in the motor later on probably by dicember, and for the cams i am using the tectonic 268s.
i will apriciate it if you get some info form kenetic. and thanks
for the part number i going to get that and the fpg and adapter.


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

scott i order the items,thanks and also, did you were thinking that i had a g60 and not a vr6 cause you asked that why i wanted to put that in a g60??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (drakula13mx)*

Eh... I think I saw the word "Corrado" and started thinking about G60s for whatever stupid reason. Anyway, the correct VR6 adjustable fpr is on the way! Thanks for the order.


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

WELL IT IS A CORRADO VR6, AND THANKS FOR TE HELP I LET YOU KNOW HOW EVERYTHING GOES. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

guess what scott, the fuel pump went dead and we not even have put the new stuff coming in,,we still need to checkif it is the fuel pump or find out if there is no current at all to reach the fuel pimp. in case if it is the fuel pump what will you recomend to use??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (drakula13mx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drakula13mx* »_guess what scott, the fuel pump went dead and we not even have put the new stuff coming in,,we still need to checkif it is the fuel pump or find out if there is no current at all to reach the fuel pimp. in case if it is the fuel pump what will you recomend to use??

I recommend that you replace the stock pump with another stock pump. Then, add a Walbro or Bosch inline unit to supply enough pressure/flow to supply your hungry engine.
P.S. You have already reached the "fuel pimp". That's ME!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I recommend that you replace the stock pump with another stock pump. Then, add a Walbro or Bosch inline unit to supply enough pressure/flow to supply your hungry engine.
P.S. You have already reached the "fuel pimp". That's ME!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Become that tire pimp and send me those M&H Slicks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok , muchas gracias= thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







now this is getting very intresting.








Do you sell any one of those units??


_Modified by drakula13mx at 12:25 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes, at that point you'll be well served by a surge tank. The Bosch 044 may be at its limits, too. Some of them peter out at around 600bhp and others are happier at a decent margin more than that. There's no way to tell (without testing) which perform normally and which are die über-pumpen.

Just picking up on that again, I also have an 044, but not yet installed. I've currently got an intank Walbro 255lh and was thinking of running the two together with no surge tank. Is that wise, or should I just run a stock intank pump + 044?
I don't do track launches or anything, so not sure I'd need a surge tank or not?
Also, another Q for you as you're so helpful









The 42lb Lucas disc injectors I have, are they E85 compatible, and also the 044 and Walbro pumps?
I want to try E85. Am I right in thinking it only rots aluminium? Rubber fuel lines etc should be OK?
Thanks again


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

thanks scott, fpr and fpg+adapter arrived.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (kevhayward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevhayward* »_Just picking up on that again, I also have an 044, but not yet installed. I've currently got an intank Walbro 255lh and was thinking of running the two together with no surge tank. Is that wise, or should I just run a stock intank pump + 044?

Put the stock intak pump back in place and add the 044. You'll be fine. The Walbro intank will provide no benefit whatsoever and can only cause problems.

_Quote »_The 42lb Lucas disc injectors I have, are they E85 compatible, and also the 044 and Walbro pumps?

The pumps can certainly handle it. I'm fairly certain that the injectors will hold up, too. However, I've done no long term testing and haven't seen any official E85 compatibility claims, either.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Many thanks Scott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just need to hunt down this elusive GM ethanol sensor now and my ECU will automatically compensate the fuelling.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

When you find it, please post details here.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you not been able to find GM Part number 12570260 either?


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

me again,, can you find out to how much does the fpr must be adjust?i tryed to have an anwser from kinetic but no help at all.sorry man that i am telling you this, but i am a little mad with these guy from kenetic, they just care to sell their stuff and from there you are in your own.well thats in my case. thanks for all the help you have giving me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (drakula13mx)*

Jorge, I have no idea what pressure you need to set the fpr to. You have to figure that out by looking at your air/fuel logs. Remember, though, that changing the pressure will adjust the air/fuel ratio at all load points -not just at areas where you're rich or lean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok thanks scott. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

Scott as stated in the pm, i currently run a stock vr6 intank and a bosch 044 inline, i will be running roughly 9.5:1 compression with a gt35r, and a 034 sem,and stock fuel lines looking for 550-600 whp on c16..450ish on pump..what fuel pressure and injectors would you recomend? also is my fuel pump set up ok as well? i was thinking 680cc low imp and 60 psi fuel pressure with a aeromotive fpr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*

Okay, I'd probably go for some Siemens 630cc at 4bar for the 600whp on race fuel. That'd be easy to tune and should do the job just fine. There's no need for low-impedance with injectors that "small". The gains you get from these injectors spray pattern offsets any convenience that the slightly faster older generation low-z injectors provide. The story would be different if we were stepping up to 750cc or more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

how about the fuel pump set up?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*

Frankly, at 600whp... the 044 will be right on the edge. If you've got a good performer it will work. If you don't, then it won't. There's no way to tell without trying. However, there IS the rare Bosch Motorsports 413 pump which makes it a no-brainer. But, you've got to pay to play. The price tag is roughly double.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bumpin for a great company! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (J-tec)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so the bosch 413 inline with a stock intank would be great, but the 044 might be rigth at the limit?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*

That is correct. Go much further, though, and the bottleneck will be your stock fuel lines.
P.S. Thanks for the support, guys.


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That is correct. Go much further, though, and the bottleneck will be your stock fuel lines.
P.S. Thanks for the support, guys.









What size fuel lines should i be using?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*

Give your stock lines a whirl and see if they suffice. If not, then I'd jump up to -6AN feed. Your stock return will get the job done. A surge tank will make this easier because you'll be able to leave your stock lines completely intact and yet fuel pretty much unlimited power.


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey Scott, still having the time to help others with their fueling problems? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What's the flowrate on that 413? Does it flow better than a 044 setup?
Would there be any reason (performance wise) of choosing one setup over the other?
BTW, WAI rocks (50% pharmaceutical ethanol)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_Hey Scott, still having the time to help others with their fueling problems? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

That's what I'm here for, Elie.









_Quote »_What's the flowrate on that 413? Does it flow better than a 044 setup?

Yes, sir. The regular 044 is rated for 200lph at 5bar whereas the Motorsports 413 is 200lph at a massive *8bar*! The 044 is typically comfortable up to about 600bhp whereas its stronger cousin can handle 700 - 800. I don't have a flowchart for the mighty 413, but here's what the 044 does:



_Quote »_Would there be any reason (performance wise) of choosing one setup over the other?

Sure, if you want more than 600bhp but less than 800... the 413 is the ticket.









_Quote »_BTW, WAI rocks (50% pharmaceutical ethanol)









Yer damned right about that!!! Btw, did you advance your timing or lean out your mixture? Or, have you "only" turned up the boost? Btw, USRT sponsor's Vortex's new Water/Alcohol Injection forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The 413 seems to be a no brainer at higher fuel pressures then.
My actual question was how it compares to a *dual* 044 setup, forgot the dual







.
If I concluded right, the dual 044 setup will outflow the 413 but won't be able to maintain or provide flow at higher fuel pressures.
As for the WAI, I haven't advanced timing or leaned out the mixture *yet* since I'm still running a C2 chip, as a starter.
I'll have an smt7 shortly that will help me fine tune my setup. I will be posting before and after dynos in due time. But it already made a lot of difference.
For those who don't know. I ran 10 psi non intercooled and was seeing ~10-12deg timing retard. WAI brought it down to ~0. Gained power instantly.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

Ah, yes. The 2x Bosch 044 will double the amount of flow that a single can support. That + a surge tank would be the way to make some ridiculous power. Of course 2x 413 would do even more, but I don't know of a VW cylinder head that can flow enough air to support 1500hp, etc.








I've sold several 413 pumps to guys running 5bar fuel pressure and up to 2bar boost. Here it isn't so much about doing 800hp, etc, but ensuring that the finest fuel atomizatoin was achieved. This = more torque and snappier throttle response. Both are critical for the intended application -European rallycross:
























That's *REAL* racing, kids. -not this silly straight line/shaved ape silliness.


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

good news scott, the rado is running realy good i am happy for what i have rigth now, thanks for all the help and advice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (drakula13mx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6rocks* »_My actual question was how it compares to a *dual* 044 setup, forgot the dual







.

Btw, the doubling of fuel flow will only occur if you run the pumps in parallel (i.e. 2x separate fuel lines). Putting them in serial (i.e. one after the other on the same line) will not increase flow or pressure at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *drakula13mx* »_good news scott, the rado is running realy good i am happy for what i have rigth now, thanks for all the help and advice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Okay, what changes did you make to fix your air/fuel ratio problem? You're very welcome for the help!


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

well i doble checked everything again before buying the fuel pump, i installed the fpr and the fpg,by the way the fuel pump it is good, checked for any blown fuses found 2, check for the cause of fuses blowing, i found that the wires in the oxygen censor were connected wrong, two of them were misplaced,the fuel pump and the oxygen censor use the same fuse,,after that the idle stayed between 800 and 900 which i wanted,so i regulated the fpr to the same bars than the stock one,and is runing good i still need to check again just to make sure evrything it is the way it post to be. i think we are lucky since it is my first proyenct and to be doing it by myself and a friend of mine, so far we are doing good, thanks again for the help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (drakula13mx)*

Eso es una gran labor, señor. ¡Divertirse con su nueva arma!


----------



## robertTT225 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

andale, andale. We r taking fuel and spanish class with you,
Gracias, thats cool


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

OK, lemme pick your brain(s).
This is the engine:
G60 PG block, OBD1 ABA head.








And it has a stock ABA fuel rail with the 3BAR FPR and Corrado G60 Greentops.
Before I switched to the crossflow head I was running a G60 head with a Corrado 3.5BAR FPR and fuel rail and the car seemed slightly faster than it does now.
Things you need to know:
Stock G60 Digi1 running 10-15PSI of boost.
Stock Greentop 'raddo injectors
Stock ABA fuel rail with ABA FPR.
Things I need to know:
What is the flow rate for the greentops?
Would a 4.5BAR FPR be better for my needs?
Would larger injectors be better for my needs?
What do you recommend to get the most out of my setup?


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

bump?


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gti_wolfsburg* »_
raddo 3.5bar FPR 
Stock Greentop 'raddo injectors
Things I need to know:
What is the flow rate for the greentops?

440cc


_Modified by Rocco R16V at 1:31 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## drakula13mx (May 20, 2005)

just passing tru to say hello , thanks for the help scott.. the corrado is running good and kickin behinds lol


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

SCOTT @ USRT:
Any words on this?:::

_Quote, originally posted by *91gti_wolfsburg* »_OK, lemme pick your brain(s).
This is the engine:
G60 PG block, OBD1 ABA head.








And it has a stock ABA fuel rail with the 3BAR FPR and Corrado G60 Greentops.
Before I switched to the crossflow head I was running a G60 head with a Corrado 3.5BAR FPR and fuel rail and the car seemed slightly faster than it does now.
Things you need to know:
Stock G60 Digi1 running 10-15PSI of boost.
Stock Greentop 'raddo injectors
Stock ABA fuel rail with ABA FPR.
Things I need to know:
What is the flow rate for the greentops?
Would a 4.5BAR FPR be better for my needs?
Would larger injectors be better for my needs?
What do you recommend to get the most out of my setup?


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

well scott tried to take your advise and a stock intake with a 044 will not support anything over 500 whp without going lean, tried a 255 walbro intank and a 044 intank as well and the bothe made a diff vs stock intake but the problem is the pickup you, you need to have so much gas in the fac tank for it not to sputter, i will be going with a swirl pot that uses the stock vr6 intake to fill and a 044 as my inline.. with a -6 feed


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

^^I've been waiting for a response from someone for 33 days. G/L...


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

21 day check in.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The Walbro intank will provide no benefit whatsoever and can only cause problems.


Why does the walbro intank add no incremental benefit when used in conjunction with a Bosch 044? I am planning to run that setup


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

30-31 day check in.
Is anyone from USRT even active in this forum anymore?
Why are they still the FI sponsor?


----------



## AudiTToR (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

was about to order something off the site today and decided against it because i havent seen or heard anything from them in forever on the tex


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

USRT is an official sponsor over here, so don't shy away.
Scott is really a great guy to deal with, very standup and very knowledgeable. It's just that he might not have much time to spend over here.
Just pick up the phone and give him a call.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

Thanks for the kind words. It's totally true that USRT is a) still "here", yet b) way too busy to keep up with Vortex. By necessity, wholesale is our main concentration. With that said, we'll definitely be back within a short while. There'll be some new hires taking over forum promotions and customer engagement while I manage the company from a higher-level view.
For the time being, folks can reach us by phone: 856.456.3335. Or, send us an email and we'll jump to assist.
Thank you,


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:58 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ordering up some goodies as soon as my paycheck gets here. 
can't wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

I would like to take a moment to introduce myself. My name is Quintin Callahan and i've starting assisting Mr. Williams and USRT. If you need anything or have any questions, don't hesitate to contact me or him. Expect some changes in the near future!


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

good stuff Q


----------



## speedball30 (Oct 8, 2005)

Wondring the best fueling setup for a Mk4 12 v VR6T, running 75lbs injectors. 268 cams on stock engine with a Walbro intank.
Do I need an FPR, etc


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (speedball30)*

That's a an answer that your ECU tuner must provide. Your hardware and software must match exactly. I can tell you right now, though, that your intank pump is a bad move. Most will experience fuel starvation problems when below 1/4 tank when turning corners (due to fuel slosh). At best the engine will temporarily bog down. At worst it will detonate. An inline is much much smarter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedball30 (Oct 8, 2005)

Interesting. I need your opinion on what I would need...btw I am running SDS for engine management.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (speedball30)*

Oh, with standalone you can run whatever you please.







Swap out the fuel pump for the Walbro inline + (plug n' play) Genesis mounting harness.
As for the fpr, what kind of power are you trying to put down? Please be clear whether you mean whp or bhp. Also, what octane fuel will you tune with? Will there be any water/alky injection included? What's your intercooler "like"?


----------



## speedball30 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Original setup was put together to hit 450 at the wheels....that was before we noticed the engine builder was 3 teeth off and we melted the ross pistons to the head....I only mention this too explain that everything I purchased, including the intercooler was bought to reach 450. Now the my forged engine is going to need to be rebuilt (again), I will be running a stock 12v VR with 268 cams and the rest of my turbo setup. I will be running at 7-8 lbs (which I understand is doable on stock internals). Just to clear this in my head. I put the OEM fuel pump back in the car and run an inline one as well? Do I require an FPR or will the stock one suffice for this setup (can't see getting much more than 300 on the above setup...unless I'm wrong).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (speedball30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedball30* »_I put the OEM fuel pump back in the car and run an inline one as well?

Yes, that's exactly what you should do.

_Quote »_Do I require an FPR or will the stock one suffice for this setup (can't see getting much more than 300 on the above setup...unless I'm wrong).

For only 300hp your fuel injectors are already hugely oversized. It would be sensible to sell off those big guns and drop down to something like some Rochester 525cc. Those spray a wonderfully wide-angled cone with superb atomization (for best torque and throttle response) and are plenty big enough for even more fun later.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedball30* »_Original setup was put together to hit 450 at the wheels....that was before we noticed the engine builder was 3 teeth off and we melted the ross pistons to the head....I only mention this too explain that everything I purchased, including the intercooler was bought to reach 450. Now the my forged engine is going to need to be rebuilt (again), I will be running a stock 12v VR with 268 cams and the rest of my turbo setup. I will be running at 7-8 lbs (which I understand is doable on stock internals). Just to clear this in my head. I put the OEM fuel pump back in the car and run an inline one as well? Do I require an FPR or will the stock one suffice for this setup (can't see getting much more than 300 on the above setup...unless I'm wrong).

you could push 400whp on stock internals i have a local friend doing just that, 19psi making 409whp...in your situation i'd keep it a little lower say around 375whp at 16psi...BTW you never mentioned what turbo you are running.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: USRT Fueling Solutions ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes, we are developing that exact product somewhere in the depths of our corporate research facility. Expect it to dominate at all NOPI and Hot Import Nights events. This will provide the edge that all serious dubbers need to win.
























_Modified by [email protected] at 9:14 AM 8-8-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Fueling instock!
Come one, come all!


----------



## 8_valve (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm getting ready to purchase a Mk.3 ABA turbo. I'm thinking it's overfueling for what I want out of it. 

specs are as follows 

megasquirt 
550 cc injectors 
walbro inline with stock 2.0 pump stock regulator (3 bar?) 
t3/t4 
C2 headspacer 
running ~ 10 pounds currently 


I want to run 12 ish pounds and it be reliable. It has a rough tune on it now. Needs some work on it in that department. I'm thinking I need to ditch the walbro and drop down to some 440's 

Has a problem under boost if it's under 1/2 a tank, it will bog down pretty bad. 

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Who needs some fueling!? Who's looking for real 1000cc injectors? Who's making the big power? Lets git r dun!


----------



## hasoooon93 (Apr 18, 2010)

hello ... i have vw golf mk1 1.8 16v pl ..... i want replace my fuel system so guys told me about volvo 240 turbo fuel system ... can u told me how i must do it ..... what fuel system parts i will need from volvo 240


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

hasoooon93 said:


> hello ... i have vw golf mk1 1.8 16v pl ..... i want replace my fuel system so guys told me about volvo 240 turbo fuel system ... can u told me how i must do it ..... what fuel system parts i will need from volvo 240


Wow, I have not been here in a LONG time. (sigh) Well, I will answer this old question for good vibes:

My advice is to leave your nicely balanced CIS the way it is. When in tuned condition with fuel enrichment circuit, you can make 170hp or more all motor. Or, will you go turbo? If so... CIS + boost is just silly. It didn't work well before. It is less than optimal now. We used to hear "turbos blow motors" and it was usually true back then. The problem, however, was not turbocharging. I was the electro-pneumatic and also hydraulic "engine management" system. There are so many different conversions with rates of change that may or may not match the next... that expectation of "control" is laughable at best. NA tuning is much more forgiving. 

Go modern and be thankful later. :beer: eace:


----------



## DubReich (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking for a fuel solution on my mk2 aba- t ran 17-20 psi when my buddy had it right now have stock in tank hi pressure under car any ideas was just gonna put a mk3 vr tank with pump in cause I have one for any better ideas


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

DubReich said:


> Looking for a fuel solution on my mk2 aba- t ran 17-20 psi when my buddy had it right now have stock in tank hi pressure under car any ideas was just gonna put a mk3 vr tank with pump in cause I have one for any better ideas


What turbo? What injectors? What tuning? What power goals?


----------



## ineedmny (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi i have a question a friend of mine has a vr6 turbo he has stock turbo porche injectors i have a 95 S6 AAN motor i do something similar? Maybe without buying 500 dollar "aftermarket" injectors?


----------



## VWBruce (Jul 20, 2012)

*need help with what to buy*

i have a 1998 mk3 jetta glx with the 2.8L 12v VR6 OBDII. i keep finding turbo kits for my car, but what i really want to know is what individual parts do i need for a turbo setup to work. like what kinds of pistons, fuel injectors, software, connecting rods, clutch, and transmission, etc. the help would be much appreciated as i am new to the vw croud and only learn from what i read on this forum and the repair manual i bought. please pm me. thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

VWBruce said:


> i have a 1998 mk3 jetta glx with the 2.8L 12v VR6 OBDII. i keep finding turbo kits for my car, but what i really want to know is what individual parts do i need for a turbo setup to work. like what kinds of pistons, fuel injectors, software, connecting rods, clutch, and transmission, etc. the help would be much appreciated as i am new to the vw croud and only learn from what i read on this forum and the repair manual i bought. please pm me. thanks.


the majority of the QUALITY stage 1 and 2 turbo kits (c2, kinetic, cts) are designed to work with the stock engine. You will need to upgrade to a stronger clutch like a Clutchmasters FX300 or Spec STGIII and also need to upgrade your exhaust size to make the most of the kit. There are cheap knock off kits out there that are incomplete so go with one of the 3 companies listed above.


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

Hello! I am needing to equip my project with a gnarly fuel system! 

Basically I need some injectors, FPR, fuel rail, etc. I'll be running 15-18 lbs of boost for now and may boost it up more later. What would you recommend?

Car is a 12v vr6 with oversized 82mm pistons making it 2.9l right?
Garrett gtx3076r
I've got a bosh 044 fuel pump for it as well. Let me know if anymore info is needed.


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

Anyone??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

CerealKiler said:


> Anyone??


630cc Genesis II @ 3bar to start would be nice:beer:

the rail and fpr we can supply as well:thumbup:


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 630cc Genesis II @ 3bar to start would be nice:beer:
> 
> the rail and fpr we can supply as well:thumbup:


Right on! What are we looking at for a total price? I'd need the fpr and rail.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

CerealKiler said:


> Right on! What are we looking at for a total price? I'd need the fpr and rail.


PM me your email and i'll send an invoice.


----------



## CerealKiler (May 10, 2011)

You've got a PM waiting.  :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

CerealKiler said:


> You've got a PM waiting.  :beer:


Responded...


----------



## twin2turbo87 (May 8, 2012)

What is your website under now? I looked everywhere for user and got nothing back with a functional site.

Sent from my WP8 920 Tapatalk


----------

